# Please, educate me about SQUALE



## olalj (Apr 30, 2009)

Ok, here's what I've learned (or think I have learned) so far...

A company named Von Buren started making cases in the 40's or 50's either under the name Squale or together with a company named Squale. These cases were used by other watchmakers who co-branded their watches, e.g. Bentos/Squale.

In the 60's Von Buren (either under the Squale name or together with a company named Squale) started their own line of watches (Squale/Squale), while still supplying cases to others.

Nowadays there is an Italian company called Squale (something, something) who, according to scubawatch.org use NOS cases and modern ETA 2824-2 movements. On their website, squale.ch (note the swiss domain) which is completely in Italian they mention Von Buren and also (though my Italian is extremely limited) that Squale has continued as some kind of subsidiary to military suppliers. 

Question 1: Are Von Buren and Squale separate companies? 
Question 2: Von Buren sounds German while Squale, as far as I know is italian (meaning shark)?
Question 3: Is it correct that the modern Squale watches are NOS cases with new movements?
Question 4: Does the company behind squale.ch have anyting to do with Von Buren or the old Squale?
Question 5: The military heritage; does it exist?
Question 6: Where has Squale been between say 1975 and 2010?

I would appreciate any thoughts/corrections but, please, don't link to other watchforum threads; I think I've read them all and I'm still non the wiser...

If anyone should happen to know the complete (but comprehensive) history of Squale, please post!

Ola


----------



## rajenmaniar (Feb 8, 2006)

*Re: Educate me about SQUALE*

Wrong question.
If you want to learn something, as per some on this this forum - your topic should start with-
*I DONT GET SQUALE*


----------



## olalj (Apr 30, 2009)

*Re: Educate me about SQUALE*

:-d
Ola


----------



## Snogge (Aug 25, 2007)

*Re: Educate me about SQUALE*

Great questions ! This is going to be interesting...
:-!


----------



## aikiman44 (Jun 22, 2007)

*Re: Educate me about SQUALE*

Thanks for posting these questions.
I picked this up from an Italian dealer and was under the impression it was a vintage. Now I see it available on the Squale site.
So the provenance of Squale is certainly of interest to me, too.


----------



## tista (Oct 13, 2006)

You may have read this already, but Bablefish this thread - it's fairly informative, if a bit confusing at times:

SQUALE


----------



## aikiman44 (Jun 22, 2007)

Chris, thanks for the link. I made it to page 3 so far. You're right about the confusion. 
Are the cases 'vintage' with new movements?


----------



## Bemo (Jun 9, 2008)

Hey thanks for this thread. I love the look of these. Wish I had the coin to pick on up or the homage made by Mr. Yao. Just love these.


----------



## tista (Oct 13, 2006)

Hey Jay - I think that the atelier was selling old stock until they have the new batch ready to roll. The new ones I believe are just remade using the old cases as a base though I do not think they are available yet - just like the website! All those guys in that thread showing their watches were just the bought up old stock - just like your PVD version. A few were lucky enough to get signed bracelets (be-still my beating heart on valentines day, no less!).

The Squale story will go on and the fact that it is emerging from this second floor atelier in Milan (?) is just so apropos for this enigmatic (and awesome) brand.


----------



## aikiman44 (Jun 22, 2007)

Thanks for the explanation Chris.|>


----------



## Snogge (Aug 25, 2007)

I´d forgotten I had one...
:-d


----------



## romeo-1 (May 31, 2006)

Another one to add to the want list!


----------



## dbluefish (Apr 4, 2007)

I had never heard of these but saw this and had to have it. As I understand it it has a 2892 movement, the locking bezel push button a la Omega, and is pretty much spot on. Believe it may bearound 20 years old and the lume is quite patinaed and weak. Had to personalize it so had this custom strap made and it is a part of my regular rotation.

Just my bragging, lol.

paul


----------



## aikiman44 (Jun 22, 2007)

Nice bracelet.|>

Paul, that one looks to have a matte finish. The 'new' one are polished, I think. 
The matte is cooler, IMO.


----------



## dbluefish (Apr 4, 2007)

Hey Aikiman, mine had a polished bezel but it rubbed me the wrong way. Too blingy. So a bit of Scotch pad, a little touch up with a 10 micron strip, and it has just the right amount of dullness. Easy enough to polish it back to its chrome like finish if it ever makes the flip stage but I am not expecting that to happen.

paul


----------



## pk_diver (May 14, 2008)

tista said:


> Hey Jay - I think that the atelier was selling old stock until they have the new batch ready to roll. The new ones I believe are just remade using the old cases as a base though I do not think they are available yet - just like the website!


Yes, the Squale watches now sold by Squale in Milan are realized using NOS cases, dials and hands, while the eta2824/2 movment and the bezel insert are new production. They are already available, I bought my 50 atmos directly from them in semptember, and so did many italian WISes. Note that Squale sells them at better price than many sellers in e-bay!! They also say a new diver is coming out soon by Squale, but I don't know much more about that.

b-) very nice watches btw


----------



## pk_diver (May 14, 2008)

olalj said:


> Question 1: Are Von Buren and Squale separate companies?
> Question 2: Von Buren sounds German while Squale, as far as I know is italian (meaning shark)?
> Question 3: Is it correct that the modern Squale watches are NOS cases with new movements?
> Question 4: Does the company behind squale.ch have anyting to do with Von Buren or the old Squale?
> ...


Dear Ola, your questions are not easy at all, let's try:

Question 1: As you already stated, Squale web-site says C. Von Büren started out in the '50s producing professional dive watch cases, and later in the '60s he began to sign his watches as 'Squale' on the dial. Actually Squale catalogue says "Squale - since 1946 [_edited, 1967 was wrong_]". If you notice, the other Squale logo (not the shark at 6, but the other at 12) contains the Von Büren logo, and also the crown is signed Von Büren. All that said, I cannot say if they were the same company in the past, but i'd suppose so.

Question 2: Squale is not the italian for shark (that is "Squalo"), but may be easily a fantasy name based on the italian "squalo".

Question 3: yes, modern Squale watches are NOS cases, NOS tritium dial and hands, and new eta movements and bezel insert. This may vary upon the model. They say a new model is being develoveped now.

Question 4: Maybe it is the same company, maybe they bought their old stock? Some italian WISes visited their laboratory in Milan and it seems they are in the business from ages, so i guess they are just the same Squale of the past. But again, the link with Von Büren is unclear.

Question 5: an old advertising about French MN watches has been seen in Squale's laboratory in Milan. And if you notice, the famous MN's Auricoste Spirotechnique seems to be based on Squale case. The same is for the German's Blancpain Fifty Fathoms "Bund". A fellow italian WIS says that Squale owner actually wears a Blancpain Bund... could this mean something? Squale websites says they were suppliers of the Italian Navy, but I've never seen issued Squale watches, even if do exist Squales divers with Italian military emblems on the dial (I've seen them popping out sometimes on the bay).

Question 6: who knows???

:-s


----------



## Poorman (Aug 31, 2006)

How can we get them in the US????


----------



## Bemo (Jun 9, 2008)

Now Poorman THAT's the question!


----------



## olalj (Apr 30, 2009)

Thanks PK Diver for a very informative reply, even though some questions remain...

Ola


----------



## caesarmascetti (Dec 17, 2007)

Hi Bemo, MKII actually does not make a homage of this watch. The Seafighter is a Homage of a BP FF issued to german military diver's in the 70's


----------



## pk_diver (May 14, 2008)

Poorman said:


> How can we get them in the US????


I have no idea. :-s I think you have to contact them via e-mail through their web-site. At the moment domestic sales payments are managed with bank transfer and cash on delivery, i don't know how they manage export sales...


----------



## caesarmascetti (Dec 17, 2007)

couldn't resist posting a pic


----------



## caesarmascetti (Dec 17, 2007)

*Re: Educate me about SQUALE*

does this look like the same case?


----------



## pk_diver (May 14, 2008)

caesarmascetti said:


> couldn't resist posting a pic


The same here 










Yes [_edit: both Blancpain's and of course MKII hommage_] cases seem to be the same shape of Squale to me!


----------



## Guest (Feb 16, 2010)

Poorman said:


> How can we get them in the US????


I try calling them at_ 011 39 02 863887. _The call never got through. So I email them, and this was their reply.

{thanks for your interest about our products.
We are currently working to update the site with the section in english.
When we are operating in this direction I will send you a mail notice.
About the VAT i think that they are not included in the price but to add to this.

best regards}

Also, I saw some info on another and it seems like they are not selling international right now. There is a couple Italian only sites out there selling them right now. They want 500+ Euros for them.


----------



## dbluefish (Apr 4, 2007)

*Re: Please, educate me about SQUALE *off topic**

One of the members has this as their handle:

SPQR :-s

Off topic but have not thought of these intials for many years. My dad studied at the University of Rome and I have an old hat of his that has "Senatus et Quorum de Roma" I believe. In fact my initial attraction to Squale was that they were Italian. And I believe they started as a dive equipment manufacturer so the Dive Watch section of WUS made sense.

Just a little babble from me so bear with me.

Thanks

paul


----------



## subkrawler (Oct 26, 2006)

*Re: Please, educate me about SQUALE *off topic**



dbluefish said:


> One of the members has this as their handle:
> 
> SPQR :-s
> 
> ...


Paul....different Squale. The equipment mfg is French.


----------



## pk_diver (May 14, 2008)

SPQR said:


> I try calling them at 011 39 02 863887. The call never got through.


Why do you dial that 011 before the number? Isn't it enough just dialing 0039-02863887?? I don't know in the US, but usually to call Italy from abroad 0039 is enough.
I dropped Squale an e-mail about export sales, but hopefully it isn't not needed anymore, just wait guys... ;-)



dbluefish said:


> SPQR [...] "Senatus et Quorum de Roma" I believe.


OT: Actually SPQR stands for "Senatus Populusque Romanus" that is the latin for "The Senate and the People of Rome". It was the signature of the ancient Roman Republic, and still it is the signature of nowdays city of Rome.


----------



## caesarmascetti (Dec 17, 2007)

pk_diver said:


> Why do you dial that 011 before the number? Isn't it enough just dialing 0039-02863887?? I don't know in the US, but usually to call Italy from abroad 0039 is enough.
> I dropped Squale an e-mail about export sales, but hopefully it isn't not needed anymore, just wait guys... ;-)
> 
> OT: Actually SPQR stands for "Senatus Populusque Romanus" that is the latin for "The Senate and the People of Rome". It was the signature of the ancient Roman Republic, and still it is the signature of nowdays city of Rome.


I call Italy quite often as my parents live there, 01139 is the proper prefix.


----------



## caesarmascetti (Dec 17, 2007)

I find this very interesting I was in Italy over x mas wish this topic had come up before I left I'd have visted them. Not to hijack the thread or anything but it seems a nice alternative if you really like the style of this watch is a custom MKII Seafighter, with all the options of hands and dials you can pretty much build it to your liking. I own one and can assure you it's an excellent quality watch and superbly built.


----------



## subkrawler (Oct 26, 2006)

caesarmascetti said:


> I call Italy quite often as my parents live there, 01139 is the proper prefix.


Caesar, can you send your Mom over to pick up some watches for us? I'll cover her fuel. :-d


----------



## caesarmascetti (Dec 17, 2007)

sure how many would u like


----------



## Guest (Feb 16, 2010)

subkrawler said:


> Caesar, can you send your Mom over to pick up some watches for us? I'll cover her fuel. :-d





caesarmascetti said:


> sure how many would u like


This is not a bad idea.:think:

:-d


----------



## caesarmascetti (Dec 17, 2007)

I mean guys it's a nice classic shape for a diver, but is the Squale name really that important? I mean there is a forum sponser doing the exact same case, and offering you the options of customizing the watch (dial, hands, finish), hand assembling it, individually regulating the movement to 6 positions (swiis elabore grade movement), and individually pressure testing each watch for less than $700!!!!


----------



## subkrawler (Oct 26, 2006)

caesarmascetti said:


> I mean guys it's a nice classic shape for a diver, but is the Squale name really that important? I mean there is a forum sponser doing the exact same case, and offering you the options of customizing the watch (dial, hands, finish), hand assembling it, individually regulating the movement to 6 positions (swiis elabore grade movement), and individually pressure testing each watch for less than $700!!!!


I hear what you're saying Caesar, but I do prefer the Squale. I like the logos and the text on the Squale, compared to the more sterile MKII. I like the history behind the Squale, where MKII has no history (homages). I also think it's cool that the Squale's are built from vintage components(aside from the movement and insert). Plus the Squale's fully indexed bezel works better for me while diving, compared to the MKII's 20 min bezel. For me, the Squale covers more of what I look for in a diver while the MKII just kind of leaves me cold.


----------



## pk_diver (May 14, 2008)

subkrawler said:


> I hear what you're saying Caesar, but I do prefer the Squale. I like the logos and the text on the Squale, compared to the more sterile MKII. I like the history behind the Squale, where MKII has no history (homages). I also think it's cool that the Squale's are built from vintage components(aside from the movement and insert). Plus the Squale's fully indexed bezel works better for me while diving, compared to the MKII's 20 min bezel. For me, the Squale covers more of what I look for in a diver while the MKII just kind of leaves me cold.


Absolutely agree here, i prefer the history behind Squale. MKII are excellent watches, even with better specs (e.g. the sapphire crystal), but they're _hommages_, nothing wrong with that, but Squale is a real piece of history in dive wathces. Btw they say that Blancpain Bund case was realized or designed on Squale case, so this is another reason for me to prefer the latter. Ah yes, and the Squale logo... just love that!

b-)


----------



## caesarmascetti (Dec 17, 2007)

thats cool, to each his own


----------



## Poorman (Aug 31, 2006)

Sign me up for one Ty:-!

I have been in contact with Squale to no avail:-| 

They say they will be ready to sell to the US someday, but nothing specific.

Cheers,
Andy


----------



## pk_diver (May 14, 2008)

Poorman said:


> Sign me up for one Ty:-!
> 
> I have been in contact with Squale to no avail:-|
> 
> ...


I've dropped them an e-mail in italian about export sales... they replied just to wait for the english site to be ready, same story.

:roll: be patient guys...


----------



## kfallsrider (Apr 17, 2009)

pk_diver said:


> Why do you dial that 011 before the number? Isn't it enough just dialing 0039-02863887?? I don't know in the US, but usually to call Italy from abroad 0039 is enough.
> I dropped Squale an e-mail about export sales, but hopefully it isn't not needed anymore, just wait guys... ;-)
> 
> OT: Actually SPQR stands for "Senatus Populusque Romanus" that is the latin for "The Senate and the People of Rome". It was the signature of the ancient Roman Republic, and still it is the signature of nowdays city of Rome.


I always thought it stood for "sono porci questi Romani"

I think you dial 011 39 ...........to call Italy from the states. (better yet, just use Skype)

I called Squale today and talked with them. They have the watches in stock and a new watch due out in June. Very interesting. :think:

I am living in Germany at the moment but will be heading home in April. I will drive down to Milan to pick one up before I head home. :-!

Ciao


----------



## Hogan (Dec 19, 2006)

caesarmascetti said:


> I mean guys it's a nice classic shape for a diver, but is the Squale name really that important? I mean there is a forum sponser doing the exact same case, and offering you the options of customizing the watch (dial, hands, finish), hand assembling it, individually regulating the movement to 6 positions (swiis elabore grade movement), and individually pressure testing each watch for less than $700!!!!


The case is definately not "the exact same case". The MKII SeaFighter(if that's what you're referencing) is a bit different.


----------



## caesarmascetti (Dec 17, 2007)

sorry I realize it's not the exact same case, but let's say it's similar in style. I once saw it compared to the BP. and the MKII case is actually not as tall and seemed more wearable. I wish I could remember the thread where I saw the pics.


----------



## subkrawler (Oct 26, 2006)

pk_diver said:


> I've dropped them an e-mail in italian about export sales... they replied just to wait for the english site to be ready, same story.
> 
> :roll: be patient guys...


I know...I know, but I can't get this photo out of my mind.



pk_diver said:


>


Oh to take this thing underwater......:-!


----------



## Hogan (Dec 19, 2006)

How about a group buy?

That may motivate Squale to get their U.S. marketing going.;-)


----------



## Nalu (Feb 14, 2006)

The other advantage that Squale have (for now) is that they are using tritium-painted dials and hands which have the most beautiful vintage patina to them.



















Great thread gents. I believe Squale also at one point used cases made by Dixi, as below:


----------



## krs (Nov 10, 2006)

i emailed them and rec'd a reply within a few hours.
i asked if we could buy from the u.s. and they did not answer.
instead, they indicated that the case is from 60 years (does that mean 60 years old or from the 1960s?) and that new cases would be available in several months.
well i would not want a new case - i would want a NOS one.
the watches on the web page are like 370 to 550 euros or so with eta movements.


the price seems plenty fair. i guess one might have to use google translate to email them in italian and see if that might receive a more detailed response.


----------



## Kojikabuto (Nov 26, 2007)

Hello, i been collecting and selling those for years
and i think i can answer your questions



> Question 1: Are Von Buren and Squale separate companies?
> Question 2: Von Buren sounds German while Squale, as far as I know is italian (meaning shark)?
> Question 3: Is it correct that the modern Squale watches are NOS cases with new movements?
> Question 4: Does the company behind squale.ch have anyting to do with Von Buren or the old Squale?
> ...


Answer1:

Yes they were independent companies until 1967
in 1967 both companies started to do business together as
Main Sponsoring-Partner of * Maria Giuliana 'Jolly' Treleani *(triple record holder and apnea world champion in 1965/1966/1967) 
http://www.clubdeimari.org/albo_record_assetto_variabile.htm

the french "Chasse Sous-Marine" Tony Salvatore (french champion of Spearfishing) 
and the Cuban National Submarine Fishing Team 1967/1968 (winers)










Answer2:

Yes Squale means Shark or wants to mean it,and its an italian company located in Milan
accuracy, combined with the passion for the sea and scuba diving, were the two factors that led C. Von Büren, in the early '50s, to deal exclusively with the construction of professional diving watches.

Initially, the "shark" has appeared on boxes of Swiss watches of various brands, such as signature and symbol of quality manufacturing.
in the '60s, Von Büren began to produce watches that also reported the Shark on the dial, thus initiating the institutional history and Trademark.

Answer3:

No,they have been selling some old stock vintages in the past and watches rebuilt from Genuine old stock Nos parts but seems all old stock is gone now.

What is left is in mine and other collectors hands..

But the 2010 models are reissues with modern etas inside
Seems Squale has started a new venture in grentchen Switzerland in december 2009

This february seems they have reissued some of his past successful models
with modern etas at an atractive launch price for a collector like me, they wont be as collectible as their true vintages but they are a good deal.

Answer4:

roumors were in the past months
that the company was sold and the new squale could be a refurbised name
but i think still owned by old manufacturer.

Answer5:

Yes the military heritage does exist.
they were purveyors in the 80s/90s fopr the paratroopers of the Folgore Italian Sub, and the italian Navy
the quartz line has been endorsed for years to the carabinieri (italian police)
and also personalizated Comercial branding like Alfa Romeo (for example)

Answer6:

Squale has been there all the time,just you didnt notice.

For years only experienced collectors kept an eye on their products

but they stopped production of automatic movements on the late 80s and focused on their quartz line, like everyone else *so the brand faded for us.
*

even Most italians collectors didnt know the jewell that they had..lol

The Watch Forum phenomena,
the vintage "back to the classics" mania we are living today, 
raised the interest ,_and the prices_, for the vintage squale
* so there was a market for them again*.

Squalemania?;-)

And thats the reason for the brand owner to be back to bussiness with automatic models.

To know more about the brand an discover all their Vintage models
yo will have to wait to this weekend im preparing a review of all of them
in my country forum, and updating my website database

i know since november 2009 this was going to happen and there will be
much questions without answer;-)

*stay tuned*.


----------



## Poorman (Aug 31, 2006)

I have been in contact with Squale about purchasing a watch, I just asked them about a group purchase, waiting for a reply.

Cheers,
Andy


----------



## Kumala (Jun 11, 2007)

any informations on the Squale Spirotechnique collaboration?
(I do have the Squale 1000m Spiro and the 500m PVD Spiro)

Thanks!


----------



## Kojikabuto (Nov 26, 2007)

Kumala said:


> any informations on the Squale Spirotechnique collaboration?
> (I do have the Squale 1000m Spiro and the 500m PVD Spiro)
> 
> Thanks!


Congratulations..you are late already posting photos of those beauties;-)

yes of course but you have to wait a bit so i got time to write those
posts in my forum.


----------



## pk_diver (May 14, 2008)

Kojikabuto said:


> Hello, i been collecting and selling those for years
> and i think i can answer your questions
> [...]


Thanks Kojikabuto!  Looking forward to seeing your reviews.

We in a well known italian forum have been in contact with Squale in Milan for some time now, and many of us visited their laboratory. We also bought a bunch of Squales...:-d I received their catalogue in the middle of 2009. And yes, there we knew from long ago this was going to happen... ;-)

Just a few points:

Squale is not an italian name, shark in italian is "Squalo" and not "Squale", but it may be easily a fantasy name based on italian "Squalo".

According to Squale themselves, the Squales sold in 2009/beginning 2010, were made using NOS cases, NOS tritium dial and hands, while only the eta movement and bezel insert are brand new. I bet also those sold now in their new website are just the same. I don't think they are still producing cases for the 50atmos, or the 101 or the Tiger: the stock for the 101atmos was over in 2009 and they say it won't be replaced as they don't have the moulds anymore (and infact, the 101 is not sold in their website now).

And yes, rumors say a brand new Squale is coming out middle 2010:do you refer to this when you mention their "new venture in Grentchen, Switzerland"? :-s

They claim a military heritage, but no italian army / police is know for having Squale as _issued_ watches. Nevertheless some Squales with military emblems pop up rarely, but i think they were just ordered "privately" by some corp, but not from the Ministry of Defence. I'd say that the real military heritage for Squale may be represented better by their cases used by Auricoste for French Marine Nationale and the German Blancpain Bund.

greeting!


----------



## subkrawler (Oct 26, 2006)

Poorman said:


> I have been in contact with Squale about purchasing a watch, I just asked them about a group purchase, waiting for a reply.
> 
> Cheers,
> Andy


Awesome Andy....keep us posted and I might be in for two.


----------



## Kojikabuto (Nov 26, 2007)

pk_diver said:


> Thanks Kojikabuto!  Looking forward to seeing your reviews.
> 
> We in a well known italian forum have been in contact with Squale in Milan for some time now, and many of us visited their laboratory. We also bought a bunch of Squales...:-d I received their catalogue in the middle of 2009. And yes, there we knew from long ago this was going to happen... ;-)
> 
> ...


;-) nice to meet you Pk-diver, yes i know you,i got some of your
photograps in my database

as you say shark its in italian Squali/Squalo Latin has plenty of variations
in spanish its escualo.

as a squale collector for years, i been having lots of fun 
while most people remained lost about the brand..even the proper italians Most of the time,
didnt realize about its own jewell until some months ago

i remained silent:-x waiting for the new squales to be released
and now seems a good moment to discuss the brand
like with other vintage watches i build a long database
i will share now with my fellow forumers in my country

Meanwhile i was able to build up my collection thanks to friends in italy
searching old shops for remaining stock

as you well know and pointed out, when mounted units where sold out
in via santamaria del valle, late 2009, they started to mount remaining cases 
with old stock parts sometimes erroneously..

But we can say anyway that all watches sold up till now are real new
old stock

From now on watch out, with prices for the vintage ones higher than the new
built, its time to take care so newly made will mix with the old in the market
so time for everybody to learn a bit about the brand

appart from supporting the events i mentioned in the previous
post you will discover that squale offered to personalize their models
as the client wished in the past and thats why there are squales branded
with military logos & public forces symbols but not as "official supplier"
as you correctly said|>

just an example

will you fancy a 50atmos with your name?...cool;-)










Also as you say any lucky owner of a squale 101 should take care for it
reedited versions of the professional line with new etas (2824-2 instread of old 2472/2824) 50atmos and 2829 tigers are available at a fair launch price
but not the 2873/2824) 101s anymore, so does the rambo line.

traditionally reissues-raise the value of originals
and i think this wont be different

as far as i know i purchased the very lasts numbered versions
and i also seen the render of the new one
and has nothing to do with old line
cristals and bezels match in a different way so it will be a new concept
and not an exact reedition like with the professional line

in any case its a beauty and will be a best seller
a collectable of the future for sure.

about actual 2010 cases beign Nos or rebuilt, we are having the same discussion,they might have some left yet but im pretty sure they should have started new production, of course for us are more collectables if they are Nos, but some have storage marks, so i think that would be difficult to explain to someone that expects a new watch.

in any case, if you find out its just remaining stock and not reedited please let me know

the quartz line is in production as well (in fact they never stooped building this ones) and the Medium & corallo lines as well

the rest are the usual leisure and women line that have not much interest for us

praying for a revision of the SAPHIR SUPER & MASTER LINE
but unsure yet.


----------



## civas04 (Feb 18, 2010)

Hi guys I wan to introduce you all the 101atm, unfortunately they don't produce it anymore...Let me have your opinion


----------



## enmed (Mar 1, 2008)

olalj said:


> Question 3: Is it correct that the modern Squale watches are NOS cases with new movements?


To my knowledge you are correct with one exception: 
the Tiger was born in the eighties with the ETA2892, 
and it's currently sold with the same calibre.
So in this particular case the watch can be considered fully NOS.

Here's mine in some pictures of last november:


















A couple of pictures showing the thinness of this watch (only 11mm!).
It is extremely portable despite the diameter of 44mm.


----------



## enmed (Mar 1, 2008)

...and a more recent picture with an isofrane-style strap:


----------



## aikiman44 (Jun 22, 2007)

That 101 Atm is fantastico!:-!
And the Tiger is pretty cool, too.
I'm wondering if the case can be brushed?


----------



## olalj (Apr 30, 2009)

Wow, thanks for all the replies. I´m learning more and more. Keep on going...

Ola


----------



## sfglenrock (Aug 29, 2008)

Poorman said:


> I have been in contact with Squale about purchasing a watch, I just asked them about a group purchase, waiting for a reply.
> 
> Cheers,
> Andy


You can put me down for one as well, Andy. Thanks.


----------



## Kojikabuto (Nov 26, 2007)

enmed said:


> To my knowledge you are correct with one exception:
> the Tiger was born in the eighties with the ETA2892,
> and it's currently sold with the same calibre.
> So in this particular case the watch can be considered fully NOS.
> ...












yes you are right
if you purchased it in november 2009
its a new old stock model

since start of production around 1984 tigers had always thin 2892
movements like some IWC

Will use those photos i am short of vintage blue tigers pics


----------



## Kojikabuto (Nov 26, 2007)

enmed said:


> ...and a more recent picture with an isofrane-style strap:


:think: did you painted the 12 bezel mark?


----------



## Kojikabuto (Nov 26, 2007)

> Hi guys I wan to introduce you all the 101atm, unfortunately they don't produce it anymore...Let me have your opinion


beautiful blue unit, got it from fabio?



olalj said:


> Wow, thanks for all the replies. I´m learning more and more. Keep on going...
> 
> Ola


dont worry, you will see them all soon ;-)


----------



## enmed (Mar 1, 2008)

Kojikabuto said:


> :think: did you painted the 12 bezel mark?


Well, I bought the Tiger for everyday use, and I've been wearing it countinuously since last november. After some time the mark went off underwater (shower), i was surprised :-s probably too old to withstand immersion? 
I was not sure what to do, so I temporarily painted the mark with alcohol-soluble black color, it can be taken off in a minute, while I'm waiting to decide.
The watch is covered by warranty, but I must say I prefer the black mark.
I must also say I still have not contacted the company, I will do when my intentions are clear.

For sure I don't want a brand new, bright luminescent mark contrasting with the aged tritium on the dial and hands.

I've seen pictures in the web with the mark painted in red, that could also be a suitable option.

Suggestions are welcome;-)


----------



## WatchAdct (Jan 25, 2010)

I get it I get it!


----------



## Kojikabuto (Nov 26, 2007)

enmed said:


> Well, I bought the Tiger for everyday use, and I've been wearing it countinuously since last november. After some time the mark went off underwater (shower), i was surprised :-s probably too old to withstand immersion?
> I was not sure what to do, so I temporarily painted the mark with alcohol-soluble black color, it can be taken off in a minute, while I'm waiting to decide.
> The watch is covered by warranty, but I must say I prefer the black mark.
> I must also say I still have not contacted the company, I will do when my intentions are clear.
> ...


just what i suspected,

yes the lume mark at 12 is a delicate point of this watch, its esay to loose lume or stain it with your fingerprints in that point as its exposed to air all the time and bear in mind its a vintage with several shelf years on its back

also the polished bezel is the weakest part of the model.
easy to get scratched

i would not mind too much about it anyway,

as i have seen sometimes tigers with that lume spot painted in several colours even to match the strap;-)

see in red for example










Maybe you can ask then for a replacement bezel,
as you say if you relume the bezel colour will not match.
so either you can relume it with a diferent choice of luminova in contrast
or let it stay as is..looks a fine job to me:-!

PS the bonetto suits perfect the tiger
try it on a seiko marinemaster if you have one..Its just awesome


----------



## oakley34 (Feb 19, 2010)

Nice. Looks very rare.



civas04 said:


> Hi guys I wan to introduce you all the 101atm, unfortunately they don't produce it anymore...Let me have your opinion


----------



## romeo-1 (May 31, 2006)

enmed said:


> Well, I bought the Tiger for everyday use, and I've been wearing it countinuously since last november. After some time the mark went off underwater (shower), i was surprised :-s probably too old to withstand immersion?
> I was not sure what to do, so I temporarily painted the mark with alcohol-soluble black color, it can be taken off in a minute, while I'm waiting to decide.
> The watch is covered by warranty, but I must say I prefer the black mark.
> I must also say I still have not contacted the company, I will do when my intentions are clear.
> ...


You could send it off to Kent Parks and have a matching lume applied...


----------



## DutchDiver (Jun 3, 2009)

I would like to know what kind of glass Squale is using for their watches.
It think it is mineral, but I am only interested when it is sapphire. When it is mineral, is it possible to get it upgraded with sapphire?
I have send them an email but I never got an answer.

Greetings,

Ron.


----------



## civas04 (Feb 18, 2010)

I can confirm you that is Mineral and believe me that is of a very good quality...I have a 101 atm and recently I bought a 50 atm..very very good watch with a high quality/price


----------



## Nalu (Feb 14, 2006)

Interesting, because I have an older version of this 101ATA and it has a sapphire crystal:


----------



## Kojikabuto (Nov 26, 2007)

the professional series, has since the 80s have mineral cristal.
the 100 and 101 series shappire since 1974

i going to start writing the post about squale in my country forum
this afternoon

so soon i will post everything here as well


----------



## Poorman (Aug 31, 2006)

All right everyone,

It is time to get serious! Here is the responce from Squale about a group purchase:

Dear Andy,
tks for your e-mail.
if you want to save shipping cost it is possible to order more watches .
How many peaces are going to order? max is 10 pcs for Item.
In few months wil be ready he new 101 atm. If you want we will send you more inforamtions about this new project.
Best regards
Squale srl
Andrea Maggi

So lets discuss the next move:-!

Cheers,
Andy


----------



## Snogge (Aug 25, 2007)

I want the one Nalu has...
b-)


----------



## Nalu (Feb 14, 2006)

Snogge said:


> I want the one Nalu has...
> b-)


I think we both feel the same about a lot of the watches in each others' collections. I really need to get to a Stockholm 'Heavy Metal' meeting! I've been promising Stefan, now I need to make it happen!


----------



## Snogge (Aug 25, 2007)

Nalu said:


> I think we both feel the same about a lot of the watches in each others' collections. I really need to get to a Stockholm 'Heavy Metal' meeting! I've been promising Stefan, now I need to make it happen!


Great ! The Doris is on me.
|>


----------



## subkrawler (Oct 26, 2006)

Poorman said:


> All right everyone,
> 
> It is time to get serious! Here is the responce from Squale about a group purchase:
> 
> ...


Andy...I'm still in for at least the SS, and a PVD if they consider it the same item.

If you want to spear-head the whole thing, I'm cool with that...especially since you have experience with this sort of thing. If my individual total isn't too much with the shipping, duties, etc., I could PayPal the $$ to you.


----------



## Poorman (Aug 31, 2006)

Hi Ty,

I don't mind spearheading the process, but I need to check on how much the customs duties will be. And I want to make sure they will not try to tax us as a business for importing more than one watch. Also there are a few important things to consider:

We need to discuss the particulars of handling the payments, the possibility of members being disappionted with the watches, or other similar problems. 

But I think the first thing we need to do is make a list of members who really want to do this, and what model watch they want. According to the email we are limited to 10 of each model. I will start the list in seperate thread to cut down on confusion. So lets get this started:-!

Please feel free to contact me on here or via PM with your questions and concerns!

Cheers,
Andy


----------



## zinman74 (Aug 18, 2006)

Did I miss it or has no one posted a link to the Squale website. I have looked and looked without success. Great thread btw!


----------



## subkrawler (Oct 26, 2006)

Poorman said:


> Hi Ty,
> 
> I don't mind spearheading the process, but I need to check on how much the customs duties will be. And I want to make sure they will not try to tax us as a business for importing more than one watch. Also there are a few important things to consider:
> 
> ...


OK, I'll stay on the lookout for the new thread.


----------



## kfallsrider (Apr 17, 2009)

Did Squale send you the info on the new watch? They mentioned it to me when I talked with them last week but did not offer to send more information. I plan to drive down to Milan in the next month of so to have a "look see". :-! I am also interested in a group buy.

Ciao
Vince


----------



## Poorman (Aug 31, 2006)

No, they only mentioned that they would send me info if requested. I will ask them to send me more info:-!

Cheers,
Andy


----------



## Nalu (Feb 14, 2006)

Andy, I'm also interested. I will also check to see if I have any mates currently in Vicenza. If so, we might be able to arrange even more favorable prices.


----------



## Poorman (Aug 31, 2006)

Hi Colin,

That is great, the cheaper the better

Cheers,
Andy


----------



## Guest (Feb 22, 2010)

Group buy is excellent, add another one.:-!


----------



## sfglenrock (Aug 29, 2008)

Count me in as well. Thanks all.


----------



## Kojikabuto (Nov 26, 2007)

*70sWatchesGallery - Squale *

*PART I HISTORY*



















as promised, heres the info compiled about Squale watches:

Squale is a small familiar Italian company located in Milan that has been producing boxes and parts for watch companies since 1946.

*Squale srl subacquei professionali Orologi*



















In this small watchmaking shop in the Italian Lombardia, 
located in the Condominium of Via Santamaria Valle 4 in Milan between Via Torino and Via Stampa,
where there are never more than 3 people working, it all began..

Dedicated to the repair and manufacture of components for Watches
from the post-war era at mid-60´s began its legacy 
as regards of diving watches

In 1967 this small factory is associated with
*The Neuchâtel Von Büren SA.*

As partners sponsors of
*Maria y Giuliana 'Jolly' Treleani *(triple world champion of apnea, 1965, 1966 y 1967),which become holder of the apnea freestyle record to -31 meters in 1965, beating Hedy Roessler, did so again to -35 meters in 1966 and to -45 meters again in 1967
Plusmarquistas de buceo Subacuatico

Unfortunately, Treleani was death in December 1971
in a car accident at the age of 26 years :-(










http://docs.google.com/viewer?a=v&q...AG5nvE&sig=AHIEtbQ7PY7mHZ7qv9TcQdgHFfWqeBemRw

Even so her record of -45 meters free apnea was maintained for 15 years until Patrizia Maiorca beat it in 1982 to -50m (currently today its in-122m)

But also SQUALE Did sponsor the french team of "Chasse Sous-Marine",Tony Salvatori,France Champion in 1967, 
of Spearfishing, and Jean Tapu as well.










and Cuba's national team of submarine fishing ...... Champions in 1967 and 1968

Again do not lose the videos of that event










in the first part of the video a shot can be seen of the pretty treleani fishing 
but she could not compete, at that time women could not compete in that mode officially, it wasnt allowed.

After the championships

From 1967 to 1974 Dedicated themselves to the supply of cases and components together with C. Von Buren to numerus independent Swiss brands

la Neuchâtel Büren Watch Factory. Von Buren Watch company (and crowns marked as VON) designed and built the Case.










His trademark was Squale and allowed other companies to use the Case and its reputation,but with the obligation to show the Squale logo on the dial, with the mark up.

Earlier cases were pretty similar to the supercompresssor cases by Ervin piquerez (EPSA)

And The latter cases were made in the valley of the Jura, from la Manufacture de boîtes de montres MIP SA.










_The great tradition of Swiss watchmaking precision, combined with the passion for the sea and scuba diving, were the two factors that led C. Von Büren, in the early '50s, to deal exclusively with the construction of professional diving watches.

Initially, the "shark" has appeared on the cases of Swiss watches of various brands, such as signature and symbol of quality manufacturing.
In Mid '60s, Von Büren began to produce watches that also reported the Shark on the dial, thus initiating the institutional history and Trademark.

The first sporting successes, such as the World Spearfishing Championships won by Cuba in 1967 '68, are linked to the name of products now legendary as the medium, Master 50 atm.

In the 70's was born the first "1000 meters" with SAPHIRRE glass and with a revolutionary bezel tha will only move under elastic pressure, rotating in both directions.

Sharks has continued to produce for other brands and has begun providing watches in a non official way to special corps of many armies including recall the paratroopers of the Folgore Italian Sub The Carabinieri, and the division of the Italian Navy.

This shark, for decades has become synonymous with quality and reference point of Watch diving worldwide._

Super, Master, Medium, and 1000M cases, were served to
brands such as * Altanus Genève, Arlon, Potens Prima, Prima Flic, Jean Perret Geneva, Ocean Diver / Blandford, Deman Watch, Margi, Berio, Eagle Star Genève, La Spirotechnique, Wertex, Carlson Tavernier Geneva or even Sinn! [/ B]

just to to name a few....

500m Cases with crown at 4
Were served to Brands like  Airin, Dodane, Blancpain, Tag Heuer, Doxa, Zeno and Auricoste [/ B]
Zeno Lately, but more in particular TagHeuer, Doxa And Auricoste in their Spirotechnique versions and Balncpain in the Bund 3h.

They gave Squale the international prestige in the early 70s










































Thanks to that 
the commercial success led the 
Squale company in 1974 to decide to set up their own watches,
with their own Cases, and now alone with his name on the dial
so from that date, began with the manufacture of its own models

Between 1974 and 1984
besides the above mentioned models
they began to benchmark their cases with the Characteristic 4 digits
reference numbers they continued to produce the master medium and super
but their 500 meters models
were given the reference
professional 1521

That way the
1000m models recieved the ref # 2001 and 2002
to models 100atm and 101 atm respectively
the 500m Squale backlit bezel and beveled benz hands
rolex type # ref 2003, Corallo line were references 2006 
and introduced the tiger in 1984
a self-designed and inspired by the Omega proplof as ref 2007

Apparently in 1989 they stopped manufacturing automatic models
for awhile to focus on quartz models (like Most everybody else thet time)
so the Rambo and the military 1535 models
came to life but the brand interest and the international boom Faded.

UNTILL NOW

The relaunch of The Squale Brand since February 2010 and its new production
in Grenchen in the Swiss Jura valley portend an exciting future for the brand

but we will see this later..

En sucesivos post veremos la evolucion de la marca atraves de sus modelos 
mas clasicos para asi comprenderla mejor y aprender a conocerla.

in the next post, we will see the evolution of the brand Through its classic models to better understand and learn to know the brand.








*


----------



## Kojikabuto (Nov 26, 2007)

*PART II*

*SQUALE 1967-1974 EARLY YEARS*

*SQUALE VINTAGE - WERTEX*
*Slideshow*
http://cid-3998751f47d8540c.skydrive.live.com/play.aspx/SQUALE%20VINTAGE%20-%20WERTEX?ref=1

*WERTEX SQUALE MASTER 600M (1920FT)*


















*WERTEX SQUALE MEDIUM*


















*SQUALE VINTAGE - VERYWATCH*
*Slideshow*
http://cid-3998751f47d8540c.skydrive.live.com/play.aspx/SQUALE%20VINTAGE%20-%20VERYWATCH?ref=1

*VERYWATCH CASE MASTER 301 (30ATA) 1972 *


































*SQUALE VINTAGE - VELESTER*
*Slideshow*
http://cid-3998751f47d8540c.skydrive.live.com/play.aspx/SQUALE%20VINTAGE%20-%20VELESTER?ref=1

*VELESTER CASE MASTER 100ATA (1000m)*


























































*SQUALE VINTAGE - TAVERNIER -SVE*
*Slideshow*
http://cid-3998751f47d8540c.skydrive.live.com/play.aspx/SQUALE%20VINTAGE%20-%20TAVERNIER?ref=1

*TAVERNIER WATCH*










*TAVERNIER SUPERMATIC CASE TYPE COMPRESSOR 20ATA (200M)*
(michaelwatch)


















*TAVERNIER SAPHIR 100ATA (1000m)*










*TAVERNIER MASTER 301 (30ATA)*










*SVE DIPPY 25ATA*


























*SQUALE VINTAGE - PIMAX - POTENS*
*Slideshow*
http://cid-3998751f47d8540c.skydrive.live.com/play.aspx/SQUALE%20VINTAGE%20-%20PIMAX%20-%20POTENS?ref=1

*PIMAX SQUALE CASE SUPER 20ATA*


























A Spanish SQUALE..









*POTENS PRIMA SUPER 20ATA *










*SQUALE VINTAGE - OCTUS*
*Slideshow*
http://cid-3998751f47d8540c.skydrive.live.com/play.aspx/SQUALE%20VINTAGE%20-%20OCTUS?ref=1

*SQUALE CASE MASTER OCTUS 100ATA*

a very rare version with double date at 6 and the caracteristic domed plexi.


































*SQUALE VINTAGE - NOBLEX - NILEG*
*Slideshow*
http://cid-3998751f47d8540c.skydrive.live.com/play.aspx/SQUALE%20VINTAGE%20-%20NOBLEX%20-%20NILEG?ref=1

*SQUALE NOBLEX MASTER CARCASSA 301 (30ATA)*










*SQUALE NILEG SUPER ATA 20*










*SQUALE VINTAGE - MARGI*
*Slideshow*
http://cid-3998751f47d8540c.skydrive.live.com/play.aspx/SQUALE%20VINTAGE%20-%20MARGI?ref=1

*SQUALE MARGI CASE MASTER DOMED PLEXI (100ATA)*


























*SQUALE MARGI CASE MEDIUM*










*SQUALE VINTAGE - KALOS - LORDAN*
*Slideshow*
http://cid-3998751f47d8540c.skydrive.live.com/play.aspx/SQUALE%20VINTAGE%20-%20KALOS%20-%20LORDAN?ref=1

*SQUALE KALOS SUPERMATIC (20ATA) *










































*SQUALE KALOS 600*










*SQUALE LORDAN 500 PROFESSIONAL*










*SQUALE VINTAGE - HERODIA - HOSAM*
*Slideshow*
http://cid-3998751f47d8540c.skydrive.live.com/play.aspx/SQUALE%20VINTAGE%20-%20HERODIA%20-%20HOSAM?ref=1

*SQUALE HERODIA 1730 (30ATA)*










*SQUALE HOSAM 1537 (30ATA)*


















































*SQUALE VINTAGE - HAI*
*Slideshow*
http://cid-3998751f47d8540c.skydrive.live.com/play.aspx/SQUALE%20VINTAGE%20-%20HAI?ref=1

*SQUALE HAI SAPHIR 100ATA (1000M)*


































*SQUALE VINTAGE - FELSERS - FISHER EXTRA*
*Slideshow*
http://cid-3998751f47d8540c.skydrive.live.com/play.aspx/SQUALE%20VINTAGE%20-%20FELSERS%20-%20FISHER%20EXTRA?ref=1

*SQUALE FELSERS 600M BLUE & ORANGE*










*SQUALE FISHER-EXTRA CASE SUPER 300M*


























*SQUALE VINTAGE - EAGLE STAR GENEVE - ELECTRA - SINN*
*Slideshow*
http://cid-3998751f47d8540c.skydrive.live.com/play.aspx/SQUALE%20VINTAGE%20-%20EAGLE%20STAR%20-%20ELECTRA%20-%20SINN?ref=1

one of the most desired Squale models..

*SQUALE EAGLE STAR GENEVA ATA 100 *



































From my friend Rnublo


























*SQUALE EAGLE STAR GENEVE MEDIUM*

the same in medium version










*SQUALE EAGLE STAR GENEVE PROFESSIONAL 500M *

you are watching one of the very first 500m professional units










*SQUALE EAGLE STAR GENEVE SAPHIR EXTRA 1000M*

and its lovely bezel;-)


























*SQUALE SINN SAPHIR EXTRA 1000M*

well.. looks like it really existed..ask Colin


















*SQUALE ELECTRA CAJA SUPER (30ATA)*










*SQUALE VINTAGE - DUWARD*
*Slideshow*
http://cid-3998751f47d8540c.skydrive.live.com/play.aspx/SQUALE%20VINTAGE%20-%20DUWARD?ref=1

*DUWARD SQUALE SUPER 300M*
(michaelwatch)


















*SQUALE VINTAGE - DEMAN WATCH*
*Slideshow*
http://cid-3998751f47d8540c.skydrive.live.com/play.aspx/SQUALE%20VINTAGE%20-%20DEMAN%20WATCH?ref=1

*DEMAN WATCH SQUALE MEDIUM (20ATM)/(30ATM)*


























From my friend ERWIN


























*SQUALE DEMAN WATCH BUND*


























*SQUALE DEMAN WATCH SUPER*










*SQUALE DEMAN WATCH MASTER SAPHIR 100ATA*


























*SQUALE VINTAGE - DANWILL - DESOTOS*
*Slideshow*
http://cid-3998751f47d8540c.skydrive.live.com/play.aspx/SQUALE%20VINTAGE%20-%20DANWILL%20-%20DESOTOS?ref=1

*SQUALE DANWILL SUPERMATIC*










*SQUALE DESOTOS SUPER*










*SQUALE VINTAGE - CORDIA - CARLSON*
*Slideshow*
http://cid-3998751f47d8540c.skydrive.live.com/play.aspx/SQUALE%20VINTAGE%20-%20CORDIA%20-%20CARLSON?ref=1
*SQUALE CORDIA CITTA*

*SQUALE CORDIA CITTA*


























For comparison
The same model, once Squale started their own production.

*SQUALE CITTA *











































*SQUALE CARLSON 600M*










*SQUALE VINTAGE - BLANCPAIN - BRITSCARD - BERTHOUD*
*Slideshow*
http://cid-3998751f47d8540c.skydrive.live.com/play.aspx/SQUALE%20VINTAGE%20-%20BLANCPAIN%20-%20BRITSCARD%20-%20BERTHOUD?ref=1

*BLANCPAIN Fifty Fathoms IN SQUALE 500M CASE*










*BRITSCARD SQUALE MASTER*


















*BERTHOUD DE LUXE SQUALE SUPER*


























*SQUALE VINTAGE - BLANDFORD SA *
*Slideshow*
http://cid-3998751f47d8540c.skydrive.live.com/play.aspx/SQUALE%20VINTAGE%20-%20BLANDFORD%20S.A?ref=1

Another of the most sought after Squale MODELS there is,

its the OCEAN DIVER English Batch, when *Nigel Blandford* (of Blandford SA) entered into collaboration for a short period of time around 1972, with the Von Buren Horlogerie of Neuchatel.

elusive, rare, Beautiful.









They really make you hold your breath...


















*SQUALE MASTER OCEAN DIVER BLANDFORD SA ATA100*



























































*SQUALE BLANDFORD SA OCEAN DIVER DEEP BLUE*


















*SQUALE BLANDFORD SA OCEAN DIVER MASTER BLACK*



















Comparation with a rolex










*SQUALE BLANDFORD SA OCEANDIVER MASTER BITONE BEZEL *


































*SQUALE OCEAN DIVER BLANDFORD SA 1535 PROFUNDOUS*
With oil inside TO MEASURE PRESSURE, like the AQUADIVE WATCH


















*SQUALE VINTAGE - BERIOS *
*Slideshow*
http://cid-3998751f47d8540c.skydrive.live.com/play.aspx/SQUALE%20VINTAGE%20-%20BERIOS?ref=1










*BERIOS SQUALE MASTER*


































































*BERIOS SQUALE MASTER BITONE BEZEL*


















*BERIOS SQUALE 600M*
(michaelwatch)



























































*BERIOS SQUALE SAPHIR ATA100*



























































*BERIOS SQUALE 1535 PROFUNDOUS*


















*SQUALE VINTAGE - ANTARES -ARLON *
*Slideshow*
http://cid-3998751f47d8540c.skydrive.live.com/play.aspx/SQUALE%20VINTAGE%20-%20ANTARES%20-%20ARLON?ref=1

*ANTARES CASE SQUALE ATA 100 *










*SQUALE ARLON MEDIUM*


























NEXT PART

*SQUALE 1974-1989*

:-!


----------



## Nalu (Feb 14, 2006)

I think you missed one.









J/K - an incredible summary of the work the company has done in the past :-! :thanks for posting it here, very helpful. Once you are done, I am going to split out your posts and put them in a separate thread in the reference section.

The question in my mind now, since I have a handful of the vintage ones and am aware of their quality, is how does the product from the current company compare? I think we all know highly-regarded dive watch companies from the 60s and 70s who have changed ownership and now can't hold a candle to their previous achievements.


----------



## Poorman (Aug 31, 2006)

Hi All,

I have just heard from a relaible source that the new Squale watches vary in quality ranging from very nice to crap (uneven lume, short/undersized hands, wobbly crowns, etc.).

So I am going to take this a little slow, and get some more information. I don't want us get a bunch of crappy watches and have no recourse. I will even try to get a sample peice and pass it around to those who are going to order.

Cheers,
Andy


----------



## olalj (Apr 30, 2009)

Thanks Kojikabuto. Impressive!

Ola


----------



## sharkfin (Dec 3, 2009)

Whoa, that was awesome vintage pics.
If Squale comes with a new vintage compressor line, I'm in.:-!

Thanks for that history lesson. 
I can see where all the new modern vintage looking designs are stemming from. Love the classics.

Dave.


----------



## Kojikabuto (Nov 26, 2007)

Poorman said:


> So I am going to take this a little slow, and get some more information. I don't want us get a bunch of crappy watches and have no recourse.


Thats why i am here, i tought my input can be helpfull.


----------



## Kojikabuto (Nov 26, 2007)

Nalu said:


> I think you missed one.
> 
> *;-)lol
> 
> ...


*To be honest mate, we are both in the same position, 
i still have to put my hands in one of the new reedited ones and the question if the factory has changed hands is still unclear. quality of the old stock i got here in my collection is good and still have some models available for trade or sale, but i really dont know how good the new ones will be, the movement will be not vintage but the eta 2824-2 its a sturdy movement so they should be ok.

what im really interested its in the New 101 Model that will be available soon
and what they can achieve with their new designs in the market today, as the competence is getting tougher lately:roll:*


----------



## Rhino-Ranch (Oct 19, 2008)

*Re: Educate me about SQUALE*

Must have completely gone over some heads .... but really what I DON'T GET is why we don't see more stepped bezels, and high-domed crystals, in modern designs. Zixen DSR being the exception at least w/ respect to stepped bezel



rajenmaniar said:


> Wrong question.
> If you want to learn something, as per some on this this forum - your topic should start with-
> *I DONT GET SQUALE*


----------



## olalj (Apr 30, 2009)

Hi guys,

Received my Squale 50 Atm today. Thought I'd let you know that I'll be posting some pics and first thoughts during the weekend.

Ola


----------



## Kojikabuto (Nov 26, 2007)

Yes please, it will be very helpfull to determine the quality of this new batch:-!


----------



## jdop (Feb 9, 2010)

A couple more historical tidbits tidbits and a nice compare with the R/Submariner. BTW the new 500 Meters on the Squale site is looking pretty similar to that ole archetype...anyway here you all go:

Not to detract from this discussion but there's lot's more on Squale here as well:
http://scubawatch.org/index.html

First the 50 Atmos (which I believe is the same as the 500 Meters on the Squale site:










Then our old friend:










Obvious homage design elements, but also differences...Are they too close to justify simply grabbing this watch for a quick 400 Euros? I'm already trying to track down Steve at Princeton watches and/or trying to figure out the Squale site, etc....
-----------------------------

But the the 100 Atmos had some distinctly different features. The high domed crystal is pretty cool. (Sorry, couldn't get rid of the dive flag link)



_< PREVIOUS WATCH
_ 
_NEXT WATCH >
_ 
*Squale Master 100 ATMOS

**Case Diameter:* 41mm
*Case Height:* 17mm
*Case length:* 47mm
*Lug Width:* 20mm
*Movement:* Felsa 4007N, 17j, 18,000 bph, 44 hr power 
reserve, date change 12-9-12
*Case material:* Stainless steel
*Crown:* Screw down
*Bezel:* uni-directional indexed w/ 60 clicks
*Water resistance: *100 ATMOS
*Vintage:* '70s

Squale was a brand of the Von Buren Watch Company. 
Original Squale divers are typically seen with a Von Buren 
signed crown and crystal. Squales are commonly seen 
with co-branded dials, in this case Blandford S.A., a 
British scuba equipment distributor.

This one is a great looking watch, it's got a dark smoke 
grey anodized dial and deep blue bezel insert. It still has 
it's original Von Buren signed crown and signed crystal. 
Note the serial number stamped between the lugs, a 
common characteristic of vintage Squales.









Shown side-by-side with a Rolex Submariner for size comparison.


----------



## cmoy (Mar 7, 2006)

WOW! :-! :-! Thanks Kojikabuto! That was awesome! :-! :-!

I'm new to Squale so please be gentle with me  I have a Squale Saphir 2001. The word "Saphir" refers to sapphire carystal? Does my 2001 have a sapphire crystal? Is this why the crystal looks new even after all of these years? When were the "Saphir" 2001 made? Here's a fewQ&D's of my watch. Thanks guys!


----------



## pk_diver (May 14, 2008)

Hi Chris, your Squale "Saphir" is a beauty... and i love that olongapo-style bracelet. |>

You can try this guide to spot a sapphire crystal, hope this helps:

http://forums.timezone.com/index.php?t=tree&goto=1473595&rid=0

:think:


----------



## cmoy (Mar 7, 2006)

Thanks PK Diver!



pk_diver said:


> Hi Chris, your Squale "Saphir" is a beauty... and i love that olongapo-style bracelet. |>
> 
> You can try this guide to spot a sapphire crystal, hope this helps:
> 
> ...


----------



## Kojikabuto (Nov 26, 2007)

cmoy said:


> WOW! :-! :-! Thanks Kojikabuto! That was awesome! :-! :-!
> 
> I'm new to Squale so please be gentle with me  I have a Squale Saphir 2001. The word "Saphir" refers to sapphire carystal? Does my 2001 have a sapphire crystal? Is this why the crystal looks new even after all of these years? When were the "Saphir" 2001 made? Here's a fewQ&D's of my watch. Thanks guys!


;-) Hi Cmoy,sorry for the late replay,
this days im travelling away because of work and i am pretty busy

your 2001 Shappire should be 1972/1973 model
its been a good purchase,and looks only the bracelet its not original to the watch, i remember having a look at the auction
you are fortunate i have been busy..

yes if it has not been replaced afterwards, that cristal has to be shappire
in fact the 2001 model was the first to introduce shappire cristals in the squale range of models

i still owe you all the second part of the review,i will post it as soon as i find
some spare time, do not miss it, meanwhile, pk-diver can keep you updated;-)


----------



## Zacherl321 (Jul 7, 2010)

@Kojikabuto: Thank you for the many informations about squale :-! really great and very interesting... 

Is a third part coming up?


----------



## Sharky (Feb 19, 2006)

Hi guys, thought I'd post a couple of pics of 2 Squale that I have in the hope that you can tell me how old they are?

Dacor Squale 30ATM (300M)




























Squale 50ATM 2003




























Thanks in advance :-!

Mark


----------



## Zacherl321 (Jul 7, 2010)

Thank you for the pictures 

Great watches :-!

What's the diameter of the first one?


----------



## cmoy (Mar 7, 2006)

*New photos...*

Squale Saphir 2001


----------



## Kojikabuto (Nov 26, 2007)

meanwhile i prepare the next part looks like we have a leak










































opinions?


----------



## HomerJ (Apr 29, 2009)

Me likey! :-!

Not sure about the yellow strap, but I do like the yellow face. 

The black is killer. Love it.


----------



## FrancoThai (Apr 25, 2007)

Kojikabuto said:


> meanwhile i prepare the next part looks like we have a leak
> 
> opinions?


Hi Squale Master (Kojikabuto),

First I am not happy with you :-| because you gave us the Squale Fever and my doctor says "the only way to cure the desease is to have all the Squale models in your collection..." :-d

So I already have 3 of them ( 50 atm ) and just confirm a purchase for a 101 atm (2002 with Tritium dial).
I prefer the Tritium version to new ones in your pictures :
_ The Helium Valve contradict with Squale history mean case without HV for deeep diving.
_ The lume is not Tritium anymore.
*What is the Lume on this model ?*
I don't like it, this green lume looks cheap.

Also this model does not look like on the one that Squale promote on their website, that particular one is more esthetic and the dial looks like cmoy one. *Is your 2 models current production ?*

Beside I read in an other post that Jenny use to produce for Squale until 1999 is that true ? Do they have a share in Squale ?

I appreciate your knowledge about Squale.

P/S : Yes there is a leak of your photos from an other seller here.

FrancoThai


----------



## Zacherl321 (Jul 7, 2010)

Very interesting questions... |>

And beautiful pics of the yellow squale b-)


----------



## FrancoThai (Apr 25, 2007)

Oh...Just noticed an other change in the 101 atm : the inside bezel part is "round" and not "angular" anymore which disminish the original 101 design.

I definitely prefer the original design.

I just like the lacquered dial on the new version.

Reading Squale description, I understand that the model you present here is their new production. However, this model is due to be available next October. *Do you mean Squale is able to offer the new 101 now ?*

An other seller propose them already in the sales forum using the same photos...what is going on ?

Apart of that, I am still curious about the *Squale Vintage collection*, *any info ???*

FrancoThai


----------



## Kojikabuto (Nov 26, 2007)

little by litle

those photos came from a seller here..so all we can do is guessing for now

in my opinion that should be an early prototype, and not the definitive model

months ago there were another prototype photos popping around
with the old case and the old bezel



















*_ The Helium Valve contradict with Squale history mean case without HV for deeep diving.*

no doubt, from the early drawings looks that it wasnt to be










But seems at the end they decided to implement one, in any case its a plus to justify the price

its understandable... this is not a reedition, its a full new product
this 101 should be a different concept and something new.. why its not a release? you will find it soon..

*_ The lume is not Tritium anymore.
What is the Lume on this model ?
I don't like it, this green lume looks cheap.*

well... looks like the dials in this prototype are old stock from 2002 blue bezeled models

as long as i know there were 4 combinations available of 2002 models
black bezeled /black dial tritium and blue bezeled/black /yellow/blue dials
and those dials were not tritium,depending on age those greenish markers should must probably be *prometium*

lower in radio emissions whose indication was to be
L-swiss-L or simply made Swiss made

Deposits activated by tritium: T 25
Promethium-activated Deposits: 0.5 Pm

Watches with radioluminescent emissions (ie with radioactive material) mainly designated for specific purposes, such as military watches, professional, diving (divers), etc. In this case the ISO 3157 standard strictly defines the use of radioactive material.

The standard allows only two types of radionuclides: tritium (3H) and Promethium-147 (147 Pm), which are isotopes of hydrogen (1 H) and Promethium (64 Pm), respectively, which have low energy emissions (Beta rays mainly).

so those dials shoudnt be the definitive ones and just old stock parts

there were some dial samples popping around month ago










if you look closely at the photos the new 2002 case is going to be referenced
as 2002-A by the factory, which cases with the tiny inscriptions on this dials

*Also this model does not look like on the one that Squale promote on their website, that particular one is more esthetic and the dial looks like cmoy one. Is your 2 models current production ?*

obviously not
this are not units of mine, are units from a seller in this forum and i simply brought them here up for discussion

*Jenny use to produce for Squale until 1999 is that true ? Do they have a share in Squale ?*

could be,but if there is, aint got a clue, yet squale cases are Vön Buren,
at least there was some connection with doxa

*Oh...Just noticed an other change in the 101 atm : the inside bezel part is "round" and not "angular" anymore which disminish the original 101 design.

I definitely prefer the original design.*

Most of us do, thats why the original vintage will always hold more value.

*Do you mean Squale is able to offer the new 101 now ?*

Most probably not yet

*An other seller propose them already in the sales forum using the same photos...what is going on ?

*
i guess thats a question he should answer.

*Apart of that, I am still curious about the Squale Vintage collection, any info ???*

In october when, i have a little more spare time a will write the next part
posts i have been busy at the job and i want to wait to the official release to give my point of view.

Meanwhile it would be good if Pk_driver could enlighten us up a bit

Cheers;-)


----------



## FrancoThai (Apr 25, 2007)

Thanks Kojikabuto for your info and insight as usual ;-)

Waiting for PK_Diver for more details then...


----------



## aleximba83 (Jun 24, 2010)

really would like to know where you took these pictures....
Please ask before...these pictures concern watches I have for sale...
thanks


----------



## pk_diver (May 14, 2008)

FrancoThai said:


> Waiting for PK_Diver for more details then...


Too bad I don't have any news about the new Squale 101. Rumors said it was out in fall 2010 and now also squale.ch in the news section present the new Squale 101 out in October, as already said. The design reminds the pictures posted in aleximba83's sales pictures, but the dial is different. I knew about a limited release of yellow-faced Squale 101 with he-valve, reminding aleximbas83's last pictures, and the definitive one _could be_ different imho... but not that different, i guess we'll see some new colour matching but the 101 design will be respected.

By the way, I love this (thanks aleximba83 for the picture), and i think Squale did well respecting their design:









picture courtesy aleximba83

The price increase could be a problem for Squale's market, as they seem to be not very aggresive... think about the dozens of newly founded 'boutique divers' internet based companies. Squale could easily ask for a premium price as they have an outstanding heritage in dive watches, and a good product - the NOS watches where excellent as well, but for forum-buyers sapphire crystal is a strong selling point: now they have it. But to realize this they should be a little more aggressive and web-oriented.

I'm very curious now... :roll:

:-!


----------



## FrancoThai (Apr 25, 2007)

Hi PK_Diver,

We thought you may have some more insight...Myself has registred into orologiando and read the detail about Squale but no news about the new 101 atm :think:

About how Squale works, it is fine by me that they remain "traditional" and not too web oriented...an other brand selling the famous orange model has gone on the web craze but unfortunately has decreased in term of Customer Service <|

Dear aleximba83,

Since you have those models for sales, then I guess you have good connection with Squale, could you please contribute more by giving those information about the 101 atm questions ? Is those 101 models you have in sales are the definitive ones or a transitional ones ?

Will appreciate your insight,

FrancoThai


----------



## cmoy (Mar 7, 2006)

Thanks so much for the infor Kojikabuto! Also thanks for being busy so I could win this auction :-d

Another question, do you know what type of strap/bracelet was oginially fitted to my Saphir 2001? Thanks again!



Kojikabuto said:


> ;-) Hi Cmoy,sorry for the late replay,
> this days im travelling away because of work and i am pretty busy
> 
> your 2001 Shappire should be 1972/1973 model
> ...


----------



## Nalu (Feb 14, 2006)

Here's a 2001 with the original bracelet:


----------



## cmoy (Mar 7, 2006)

SWEET! :-! :-! Thanks Colin!



Nalu said:


> Here's a 2001 with the original bracelet:


----------



## Zacherl321 (Jul 7, 2010)

Hello,

here's shot from my Potens SQUALE 20ATMOS. Would say it is from the early 70's. Is in used condition but can't say much more because I have it since today...


----------



## eugenerwin (Feb 28, 2008)

And two of my collection
Squale Saphir 2001 and the Spirotechnique 100atm









Ocean Diver Blandford









And the 50atm









Squale is on my point of view one of the must beautifuls designs.


----------



## Zacherl321 (Jul 7, 2010)

Thanks for showing! I like the design of the squale watches too. The shown Ocean Diver Blandford is great |>

I have a black PVD 50atmos and a vintage 20 atmos super squale. At the moment I'm waiting for a 50atmos stainless steel. 

Love these watches..


----------



## justsellbrgs (Jan 31, 2008)

princeton watches has a few Squales left..... touch base with Diane for special price.

:-!


----------



## aleximba83 (Jun 24, 2010)

Hi Franco,
sorry for answering you so late, but I've just seen your post. Unfortunately (and don't know why) I don't receive notifications when my threads or posts have replies.
Anyway, differences between the new and the previous are small, such the width (the new one has 43x53 mm in diameter) and the limited edition version with helium valve (only 101 pieces).
Other differences concern new design about dials (the orange dial has been relaunched) but also new versions and straps (you can look at them opening my last thread named 101 ATMOS NEW).
About the technical features, all remains as the past. The movement is the same (ETA SWISS 2824.2) and the sapphire glass too. No tritium (it's a prohibited material in Europe) but hands and indicators are in superluminova.
Also the thickness is thinner (3,5mm) so also it fits better on the wrist than the previous 80's version (for me it was too "bulky").
Hope I claried all.
Sorry again for my delay
For any further question please write me a PM too)
Alessandro


----------



## Casanova Jr. (Oct 6, 2010)

aleximba83 said:


> Hi Franco,
> sorry for answering you so late, but I've just seen your post. Unfortunately (and don't know why) I don't receive notifications when my threads or posts have replies.
> Anyway, differences between the new and the previous are small, such the width (the new one has 43x53 mm in diameter) and the limited edition version with helium valve (only 101 pieces).
> Other differences concern new design about dials (the orange dial has been relaunched) but also new versions and straps (you can look at them opening my last thread named 101 ATMOS NEW).
> ...


tritium prohibited in europe, are you sure? I bought many watches over there with tritium...


----------



## Zacherl321 (Jul 7, 2010)

Casanova Jr. said:


> tritium prohibited in europe, are you sure? I bought many watches over there with tritium...


Yes this is true. New watches are produced with tritium no more. For example if you give a rolex in revision here in germany with a tritium dial, it will be changed to a SL dial. aleximba is right


----------



## aleximba83 (Jun 24, 2010)

tritium is now prohibited for watches of new production.
You'll find tritium in dials and hands only in vintage watches.
Alessandro


----------



## AMK000 (Aug 6, 2010)

Here are mine 
Potens Squale and Squale 101.


----------



## aleximba83 (Jun 24, 2010)

congratulations for your collection, AMK000.
The 101 is foundable yet, very rare but foundable.
The POTENS, I'm honest, it's the 1st I see it, don't sell it for any reason!!
It's a small treasure!
:-D


----------



## Zacherl321 (Jul 7, 2010)

aleximba83 said:


> congratulations for your collection, AMK000.
> The 101 is foundable yet, very rare but foundable.
> The POTENS, I'm honest, it's the 1st I see it, don't sell it for any reason!!
> It's a small treasure!
> :-D


It's all said already  It's also the first POTENS Prima in this style I have seen... wonderful watch |>

I also have one POTENS, but only a 20atmos version


----------



## aleximba83 (Jun 24, 2010)

Hi Zacherl321, 
Your watch too is very very amazing, 20 atmos instead of 50 doesn't mean in every case a lower worth..


----------



## Zacherl321 (Jul 7, 2010)

Thank you. I bought it some time ago on the german ebay... I hope your blue leather bracelet will fit on it  because the width of the lugs is 19mm and the bracelet has 20mm


----------



## aleximba83 (Jun 24, 2010)

it's an artigianal leather product, I think that you can easy revise it!  look at the mail, I sent you a message!


----------



## Zacherl321 (Jul 7, 2010)

aleximba83 said:


> it's an artigianal leather product, I think that you can easy revise it!  look at the mail, I sent you a message!


Okay. Yes, I have seen, thank you very much!


----------



## AMK000 (Aug 6, 2010)

Zacherl321 said:


> It's all said already  It's also the first POTENS Prima in this style I have seen... wonderful watch |>
> 
> I also have one POTENS, but only a 20atmos version


Thank you guys.
I am not planning to sell it (not yet anyway) even though I must admit that it does not get much wrist time. Too many watches , ......two hands only


----------



## falten (Feb 11, 2010)

Here is my squale to be added to a fine thread, cheers squale lovers!










best reg

/falten


----------



## AMK000 (Aug 6, 2010)




----------



## nozh2002 (May 21, 2010)

justsellbrgs said:


> princeton watches has a few Squales left..... touch base with Diane for special price.
> 
> :-!


Cool, I got $10 off!


----------



## Casanova Jr. (Oct 6, 2010)

nice


----------



## Casanova Jr. (Oct 6, 2010)

I hope the new 101 atmos will be better built than the ones currently available, my experince with these watches was not very good, back in july I bought the pvd version, the quality over all was ok not the bezel, did not aligned with the minute marks in the dial and moreover there was a little "play" of about 1-2 mm after wearing the watch for a couple of weeks the bezel came off, luckily I did not lose it, sent back to italy fo repair they checked and admitted that it was faulty, but the play of the bezel was still there they said that could not be fixed, at the end we agree for a refund.
This is a very good looking watch, is a bit on the small side, the weak point is the bezel make sure there is no play at all and that is perfectly aligned with the inside minute marks of the dial


----------



## AMK000 (Aug 6, 2010)

Casanova Jr. said:


> I hope the new 101 atmos will be better built than the ones currently available, my experince with these watches was not very good, back in july I bought the pvd version, the quality over all was ok not the bezel, did not aligned with the minute marks in the dial and moreover there was a little "play" of about 1-2 mm after wearing the watch for a couple of weeks the bezel came off, luckily I did not lose it, sent back to italy fo repair they checked and admitted that it was faulty, but the play of the bezel was still there they said that could not be fixed, at the end we agree for a refund.
> This is a very good looking watch, is a bit on the small side, the weak point is the bezel make sure there is no play at all and that is perfectly aligned with the inside minute marks of the dial


Mine is ok in all aspects.  Maybe you had a bad luck on yours :think: (sorry for that).
In act your fact the bezel on 101 atmos (like mine) it locks. Bezel needs to be pushed down to turn. Then you release , it lifts up and it locks tide.

Re the size. This particular model is a big watch. It wears bigger than any PAM 44mm. b-)


----------



## twigfarm (Oct 22, 2006)

Hi folks!

Great looking watches which I am becoming more & more interested in.

Would anyone who bought a recent Squale - especially anyone who bought theirs from Princeton Watches - care to comment on the quality? I saw the post from Casanova Jr. and was wondering if this was what others were experiencing.

Again, great looking watch but it does have a lot of competition from the upstart micro-brands (and some major brands) whose build quality have been proven.

Also, has anyone ordered the stainless steel case/pvd bezel 1521 from Princeton? How does it look in the metal?

Thanks!

Dave


----------



## justsellbrgs (Jan 31, 2008)

twigfarm said:


> Hi folks!
> 
> Great looking watches which I am becoming more & more interested in.
> 
> ...


Dave..... call PW and talk to Steve. Nice guy and VERY knowledgeable. I listen to Steve as closely as I read posts from DEMO......:-!


----------



## Zacherl321 (Jul 7, 2010)

Let's bring this thread up again 

Has anybody ordered the new 101 atmos yet? I fall in love with the black dial and yellow-black bezel edition...


----------



## kkwpk (Mar 3, 2006)

Anybody know if Squale SQUALE 1521-026/A will be available again?


----------



## pk_diver (May 14, 2008)

kkwpk said:


> Anybody know if Squale SQUALE 1521-026/A will be available again?


Rumors say the 50 atmos will be back beginning 2011, probably with superluminova and sapphire instead of the vintage tritium and mineral crystal.


----------



## kkwpk (Mar 3, 2006)

Thanks. Do You know any rumors about prices?


----------



## Gerry (Nov 28, 2007)

What great information and great watches. I've always had a thing about theses watches and in particular the case style of the 50 Atms/FF etc with the 4pm crown...used by a number of companies.

Anyway I am awaiting the arrival of my Squale 50Atms which is a NOS one bought in late 2009/early2010....can't wait.


----------



## Gerry (Nov 28, 2007)

Well it has arrived....I really am impressed by the quality and look when compared to some of my others.
Very pleased.
Don't care for the strap it came with, so this has been quickly replaced with one which believe is more in keeping with the watches heritage.


----------



## pk_diver (May 14, 2008)

kkwpk said:


> Anybody know if Squale SQUALE 1521-026/A will be available again?


The new 50 atmos is out now! :-!

They re-issued the old 50 atmos, updated with luminova and sapphire. There's and also a cool '_vintage_' version with domed sapphire crystal and bi-color bezel (black/orange, black/yellow). Dials available in black, orange and yellow. Prices are in the 500/600 eur range depending on the model.

As usual they made a mess with their web-site... Check also e-bay: there's an official italian retailer of Squale with good pictures. Funnily new production is shown there sooner than on their web-site... :-s


----------



## gr8sw (Jun 14, 2006)

this 50ATMOS was purchased directly from Squale in Dec. 2010, supposedly the very last of the PVD w/ tritium dial and mineral crystal :-!

cheers,
Peter










and one more very early Squale that I'm very happy to have :-d


----------



## stophmaster (Dec 22, 2009)

*Great thread...I have one to add to it...*

Well, thanks to my friend Peter (gr8sw), I now have a Squale to add to this great thread . His recent Squale acquisitions turned my attention to a brand that I hadn't really payed much attention too, what with all the Super Compressors and Seikos vying for my watch funds. So, it wasn't long before I found this Squale cased Blandford Ocean Diver on eBay. Once again, through the magic of poor seller pictures and a heavily scratched crystal, a new diver was on the way to my PO Box.










Upon opening up my package, I was very pleased to find that the well constructed asymmetric case and bezel has never been polished, and is in nearly NOS condition. It still shows the brushed and polished finishes with razor sharp edges. The caseback proudly displays the Squale logo as crisp as the day it left the factory. Signed (of course!) screw down crown works perfectly. The crystal was pretty scratched up, but a bit of sanding and polishing and it's nice and clean. The metallic gray dial is clean as a whistle, and the two tone acrylic bezel is simply stunning. Simply put, this watch far and away surpassed my expectations.

As arrived:









And the finished product:



























Cheers,
'stoph


----------



## skane (Dec 18, 2010)

*Re: Great thread...I have one to add to it...*

Stoph,

Sweet restoration and congrats on a great watch!
Skane


----------



## gr8sw (Jun 14, 2006)

*Re: Great thread...I have one to add to it...*

Well, thanks to my friend Peter (gr8sw), I now have a Squale to add to this great thread . His recent Squale acquisitions turned my attention to a brand that I hadn't really payed much attention too, what with all the Super Compressors and Seikos vying for my watch funds. So, it wasn't long before I found this Squale cased Blandford Ocean Diver on eBay. Once again, through the magic of poor seller pictures and a heavily scratched crystal, a new diver was on the way to my PO Box.










congrats, 'stoph!! my pleasure to bring you into the madness :-d

enjoy that beauty!! :-!

cheers,
Peter


----------



## Zacherl321 (Jul 7, 2010)

*Re: Great thread...I have one to add to it...*

Looks Great! What's the diameter?


----------



## Gerry (Nov 28, 2007)

*Re: Great thread...I have one to add to it...*



stophmaster said:


> Well, thanks to my friend Peter (gr8sw), I now have a Squale to add to this great thread . His recent Squale acquisitions turned my attention to a brand that I hadn't really payed much attention too, what with all the Super Compressors and Seikos vying for my watch funds. So, it wasn't long before I found this Squale cased Blandford Ocean Diver on eBay. Once again, through the magic of poor seller pictures and a heavily scratched crystal, a new diver was on the way to my PO Box.
> 
> Cheers,
> 'stoph


Lovely watch and perfect with that strap. Congrats!


----------



## stophmaster (Dec 22, 2009)

*Re: Great thread...I have one to add to it...*

Thanks Skane!



skane said:


> Stoph,
> 
> Sweet restoration and congrats on a great watch!
> Skane


----------



## stophmaster (Dec 22, 2009)

*Re: Great thread...I have one to add to it...*

Thanks! It's about 40mm, not including the crown....just right!



Zacherl321 said:


> Looks Great! What's the diameter?


----------



## stophmaster (Dec 22, 2009)

*Re: Great thread...I have one to add to it...*

Thanks again Peter, the pleasure's all mine! In fact, I'm wearing it as I type....



gr8sw said:


> congrats, 'stoph!! my pleasure to bring you into the madness :-d
> 
> enjoy that beauty!! :-!
> 
> ...


----------



## stophmaster (Dec 22, 2009)

*Re: Great thread...I have one to add to it...*

Thanks Gerry! I'm a big fan of the Modena tropic style straps. Very comfortable and inexpensive, and they look great on vintage divers.



Gerry said:


> Lovely watch and perfect with that strap. Congrats!


----------



## Zacherl321 (Jul 7, 2010)

*Re: Great thread...I have one to add to it...*

Potens Squale Master 1000m with curved plexib-)


----------



## vintageguy (Mar 22, 2009)

*Re: Great thread...I have one to add to it...*








my recent discovery. NOS


----------



## Zacherl321 (Jul 7, 2010)

*Re: Great thread...I have one to add to it...*

*Squale 20atmos Compressor*


----------



## E8ArmyDiver (Aug 7, 2009)

Going to do this review a little differently,let me know how you like it::: Squale model "50 Atmos",#1521-026 PVD-Orange...Packaging:Box,signed warranty card,watch head on rubber strap...500m W/R..Size-41.5mm(incl.crown)x ??? ...20mm lug width...Screw down O-ring sealed crown & caseback...Warranty 2 years...MOVEMENT:New Manufacture,ETA 2824-2..Running +9 seconds in the first 28 hours.I hope it slows down a little in the next few days...CASE:Confirmed NOS Vintage case!PVD coated,even & smooth.NO light spots..UNREAL case DESIGN,check the pics(honestly every time I look at the case I see the Jupiter II spaceship from the Original tv series "Lost in Space").Excellent fit of caseback,crown & bezel.Sharply cut & DEEP lugs(lends to the spaceship illusion)...CROWN:Confirmed NOS Vintage!SMALL,almost completely recessed into case!NOT for BIG fingers.My watch has good feedback on the crown with a solid click as the crown frees itself from the threads..It went from date set to time set smoothly & easily with NO cross threading when screwed back in...BEZEL:NEW Manufacture!VERY slightly off center(remember this IS a VINTAGE watch) but I haven't seen much better on today's Micro Brands.SMOOTH turning.60 POSITIVE clicks.Bezel insert could be finished better since this part of the watch IS new manufacture.Pip Lume VERY low...CRYSTAL: New Manufacture!Sapphire(NOT mineral)FLAT,NO A/R coating.CLEAR as a BELL!...DIAL:CONFIRMED NOS VINTAGE!Satin Orange dial is EXACT same shade as the Doxa Sub800Ti that I owned,& I MEAN EXACT!PERFECT,just PERFECT SHADE of ORANGE!Black 1 minute indices & logos look silk screened,NO irregularities or blems. LUME PIPS ARE tritium & have a greyish color that should patina nicely.NOT very bright but functional...DATE WINDOW:Square cut & large enough for me to ACTUALLY BE ABLE TO READ THE DATE WITHOUT A CYCLOPS(Micro Makers take note)!!!HANDS:CONFIRMED NOS VINTAGE!WONDERFULLY different style,unlike any on a production watch today.DIPPED BLACK hands look like they're ready to drip paint on the dial at any moment,BEAUTIFUL work here!STRAP: In my research almost every post POO POO'ed the strap.Well let me tell you,THIS AINT NO NAMBY PAMBY,VANILLA SCENTED,SILICON INJECTED,SOFT AS COTTON strap!This is a GENUINE RUBBER BABY & it locks that watch right where you want it(without having to be tight) & doesn't shift around unless you want it to!When I first pulled the watch out of the box & felt the strap & smelled that wonderful smell I was INSTANTLY reminded of my very first pair of U.S.Divers Rocket fins!!!The feel & smell is excellent & it is quite comfortable(at least to an old dog that remembers REAL rubber) with a design similar to the Hirsch extreme only NOT so Extreme..SIZE COMPARISONS & HOW IT WEARS: The watch is JUST a tad smaller than the Seiko Monster in diameter but it is actually a hair thicker!It has nice heft with VERY good wrist presence & NOT just because of the stunning dial..No sir,thanks to that wonderful case design, the deeply curved lugs & the extra height it wears so close to the feel of the MONSTER (at least to me)I can't tell the difference on the wrist.Also remember this watch is slightly bigger than a Standard Rolex Submariner,the original Breitling SuperOcean 1500m. or the original Breitling Colt watches,how many BIG wrists do you see with those on???So there it is.If you've been on the fence about this watch because of it's size(on paper) & you don't have HUGE wrists(7 1/2-8"MAX) I think you'll be VERY happy with this watch..I am VERY picky about my watches..I LUSTED for a Doxa Orange dive watch with a Rich Dive History(read Doxa).What I got is so much more!What I got is a true vintage design(and that PERFECT shade of O) so unique that many of the worlds most renowned watch manufacturers(including Doxa) sourced it to create some of the finest dive watches we will ever see!!!Mark my words,UNLESS something drastic happens,you will NEVER see this one in the sales forum!!!


----------



## vintageguy (Mar 22, 2009)

*Re: Great thread...I have one to add to it...*








NOS Tropic strap from my friend Peter. now my Squale Saphir is period correct.


----------



## Zacherl321 (Jul 7, 2010)

*Re: Great thread...I have one to add to it...*

I love these old Squales! A sexy beast  Tomorrow I'll bring a black-orange one too.


----------



## Ploprof928 (Apr 3, 2008)

*Re: Great thread...I have one to add to it...*

Yes, that´s real divers
























Best regards, Frank


----------



## Zacherl321 (Jul 7, 2010)

*Re: Great thread...I have one to add to it...*

Blandford Squale


----------



## Taswell (Aug 17, 2011)

*Re: Great thread...I have one to add to it...*

Nadir Squale


----------



## jantje.vlaam (Nov 23, 2011)

What a great thread, i just found it today and hope to kick it up a notch.

i have a vintage 1515 medium quartz. The dial says SUB and it is marked Squale. 
Anyone has more info on it?


----------



## davec (Aug 26, 2007)

Here's my recent PVD reissue.


----------



## Taswell (Aug 17, 2011)

Vintage 40mm Squale Super by Dima Watch


----------



## Zacherl321 (Jul 7, 2010)

Very very rare Squale diver chrono... :-!


----------



## Ddc1974 (Jun 26, 2011)

Very cool watches... What do u guys think of the 2002 101atmos? Are these also nos?


----------



## Rusty_Shakleford (Jan 19, 2011)

I have a bit of a Rube question that pertains to this thread. How does one pronounce Squale?

Squale as in Whale with an Sq at the beginning?

Or Squaw-lay? That sounds more Italian to my ignorant American ear but I am not sure which is correct. 

Anyone care to share some knowledge?

RS


----------



## pk_diver (May 14, 2008)

Rusty_Shakleford said:


> I have a bit of a Rube question that pertains to this thread. How does one pronounce Squale?
> 
> Squale as in Whale with an Sq at the beginning?
> 
> ...


Well, the company is italian, but Squale ain't an italian word (shark in italian is "Squalo"). It should be a french word, swiss horology traditionally speaks french, and the company was originally founded by Von Büren. Although the common french word for shark seem to be "requin", it seems (according to google translator) that also "squale" is a french word for shark. If so, it's Sq- ending like the english word "skull"... or try to use the funcition "hear" on Google translator...

We better need some french forum member here to help us!!:-d


----------



## jswing (Dec 1, 2006)

Rusty_Shakleford said:


> I have a bit of a Rube question that pertains to this thread. How does one pronounce Squale?
> 
> Squale as in Whale with an Sq at the beginning?
> 
> ...


I was told by their US distributor that it's Squa-LAY, with the emphasis on the second syllable. That does sound more Italian. I still say Squale as rhymes with whale though. Sounds better to my American ear.-) SqualAY sounds too fru-fru to me.


----------



## Rusty_Shakleford (Jan 19, 2011)

Thanks guys. 

It's nice to know that at least I am not the only person on earth who did not know that answer to this one. I really do feel like a Rube when it comes to pronouncing some of these watch brands. That gives me one more thing to like about Doxa, I was able to pronounce it without help...

I really do like some of the Squale models. If I get one I may have to resort to the fru-fru pronunciation... 

RS


----------



## pk_diver (May 14, 2008)

Be careful, "Squale" is not italian, believe me, i'm italian! I add that this was discussed also in an italian forum, i just had a look to that old thread, and the correct pronunciation is definitively french: meny member there have been calling Squale in Milan and could hear the pronunciation from Squale themselves. It's like "skull" but you need to hear the "u", but not sounding like "you", needs to be like in the end of the word "queue" (sorry, i can't imagine how an english native speaker can interpretate this... try to hear with Google!!).


----------



## jswing (Dec 1, 2006)

That's great info, and I did just google it,and it sounds sort of like Squell the way we would pronounce it in America. Learn something new every day! Here's the pronunciation link I found:

squale pronunciation: How to pronounce squale in French


----------



## pk_diver (May 14, 2008)

jswing said:


> squale pronunciation: How to pronounce squale in French


:-! exactly that!


----------



## Rusty_Shakleford (Jan 19, 2011)

jswing said:


> That's great info, and I did just google it,and it sounds sort of like Squell the way we would pronounce it in America. Learn something new every day! Here's the pronunciation link I found:
> 
> squale pronunciation: How to pronounce squale in French


Perfect, thanks. That's not too fru-fru. I can easily live with saying it that way.

For other American English speakers, it is apparently pronounced *Squell*.

RS


----------



## ncmoto (Jan 2, 2008)




----------



## grace2939 (Dec 22, 2011)

Greetings!
I'm not too certain about pronouncing it like a French word. If the company says one is to do so, I'll accept it. Until then, I'll continue to pronounce it like an Italian word; just as one pronounces Donizetti's early 19th century Italian opera "Don Pasquale". (This is done like jswing described in post #177.)


----------



## rockandrye (Jun 6, 2011)

How would you pronounce this? :-d


----------



## E8ArmyDiver (Aug 7, 2009)

rockandrye said:


> How would you pronounce this? :-d
> View attachment 628604


Pronounced Squa'Le(Squa-Lay)...Very nice "50 Atmos"...Looks great on the Orange nato!


----------



## rockin'ron (Jun 16, 2010)

rockandrye said:


> How would you pronounce this? :-d
> View attachment 628604


I'd pronounce that Mississippi Halfstep Uptown Tudeloo!!
Beautiful!!


----------



## E8ArmyDiver (Aug 7, 2009)

Hello Squale(correctly pronounced Squa-Lay)watch fans...There has been some confuscion regarding not only how to pronounce the name but also what the word actually translates to in English...I contacted Squale in Milan just last night(9:30 pm PST) & have already heard back from Squale.ch(hows that for excellent C/S)...It seems that the Von Buren family is from the Swiss Canton(State)of Neuchatel where the laungage most spoken is indeed French!So that's all there is to it...The name is correctly pronounced Squa-Lay & is indeed French & DOES translate into the English as "Shark"!!!


----------



## Rusty_Shakleford (Jan 19, 2011)

Thanks E8. 

My attempts to pronounce it have changed about five times in the last two days, LOL. I'm going to take your answer and stick with it. It sounds as authoritative as we could possibly want.

Thanks again.

RS


----------



## E8ArmyDiver (Aug 7, 2009)

Rusty_Shakleford said:


> Thanks E8.
> 
> My attempts to pronounce it have changed about five times in the last two days, LOL. I'm going to take your answer and stick with it. It sounds as authoritative as we could possibly want.
> 
> ...


Well ALL that information came directly from Squale in Milan so I'm going on faith myself!On a side note I'm curious why we don't see more of your strap work in the WAUW daily posts?I'm die'ng for one of your Crown Stingray straps but $$$ right now is tight...


----------



## Jazzmaster (Apr 23, 2011)

Just want to say that this is a great thread. Thanks to all of the input here, I was inspired to pull the trigger on a Squale 101 ATM. It came with the blue rubber strap, but I also ordered a mesh bracelet directly from Squale. Really love this watch!


----------



## Davetay (Nov 18, 2011)

Jazzmaster said:


> Just want to say that this is a great thread. Thanks to all of the input here, I was inspired to pull the trigger on a Squale 101 ATM. It came with the blue rubber strap, but I also ordered a mesh bracelet directly from Squale. Really love this watch!


Love the sapphire bezel ! Got mine in mesh with 2 additional straps in blue and black.


----------



## ncmoto (Jan 2, 2008)

Jazzmaster said:


> Just want to say that this is a great thread. Thanks to all of the input here, I was inspired to pull the trigger on a Squale 101 ATM. It came with the blue rubber strap, but I also ordered a mesh bracelet directly from Squale. Really love this watch!


+++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++
+++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++

Congrats! I love mine


----------



## macleod1979 (Apr 1, 2012)

Impressive! I actually ordered the 101 last week as a birthday gift for a friend.


----------



## ncmoto (Jan 2, 2008)

macleod1979 said:


> Impressive! I actually ordered the 101 last week as a birthday gift for a friend.


Wow... Need another friend?


----------



## gr8sw (Jun 14, 2006)

back to some vintage Squale love... recently acquired near NOS Eagle Star 100 Atmos :-!


----------



## ncmoto (Jan 2, 2008)

gr8sw said:


> back to some vintage Squale love... recently acquired near NOS Eagle Star 100 Atmos :-!


AWESOME!


----------



## mellonb1 (Aug 9, 2011)

The Eagle Star and your Eterna Kontiki are something quite special. Very nice indeed....



ncmoto said:


> AWESOME!


----------



## kprzybyl (May 4, 2012)

Hi all,

Just doing some Squale research and happened upon this thread. My understanding is that the Tritium lumed NOS dials are sold out now is this accurate?

I ask because there is a Squale AD website selling the 50 Atmos in multiple colors as NOS with Tritium lume and a few different Tigers as NOS from the 80's with Tritium Lume.

The Tigers look like legit NOS Tritium watches but the 50 Atmos look brand new with little to no patina. The 50's also have the identical watch name and number i.e. 50 ATMOS PVD Orange - 1521 - 026 PVD that they do on the Squale website where it lists these watches have Superluminova applied on hands and markers. 

Can anyone clarify if the AD website selling the 50 Atmos as NOS is either mistaken, selling genuine NOS, or just not being honest?

I have sent emails to Squale and the AD website for clarification, just thought I would post this here to see if anyone else could offer their knowledge and advice.

Thanks


----------



## rockandrye (Jun 6, 2011)

I would bet it's a mistake. I think the NOS sold out long ago. If you order a 50 Atmos now you are bound to get the newer batches. I have one and it's quite nice. Just be aware the all black bezel has a flat crystal, whereas the ones with 1/4 color bezel have domed crystal.



kprzybyl said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Just doing some Squale research and happened upon this thread. My understanding is that the Tritium lumed NOS dials are sold out now is this accurate?
> 
> ...


----------



## kprzybyl (May 4, 2012)

Hey thanks for your thoughts. I was pretty much thinking the same thing. Squale did make this whole Tritium and NOS thing confusing by leaving the T on the dail.


rockandrye said:


> I would bet it's a mistake. I think the NOS sold out long ago. If you order a 50 Atmos now you are bound to get the newer batches. I have one and it's quite nice. Just be aware the all black bezel has a flat crystal, whereas the ones with 1/4 color bezel have domed crystal.


----------



## jbbusybee (Aug 1, 2008)

I've just returned from Milan where I had a very nice meeting with Andrea Maggi of Squale. 

Andrea's family have been involved with Squale for many years and he kindly brought along many old photos and documents. 

He really is a charming man, and full of enthusiasm. I will be returning to Milan over the next few weeks, and Andrea has offered to take me to the factory where Squale is made, we may also meet the daughter of C. Von Buren. 

If anyone has any particular questions they'd like me to ask just let me know.


----------



## Shayne438 (Aug 16, 2012)

Great questions ! This is going to be interesting...


----------



## Phil_P (Jun 28, 2012)

jbbusybee said:


> I've just returned from Milan where I had a very nice meeting with Andrea Maggi of Squale.
> 
> Andrea's family have been involved with Squale for many years and he kindly brought along many old photos and documents.
> 
> ...


Hey jbbusybee,

I'm jealous!

Not so much a question as a request. I've recently purchased a new Squale 50 atmos and I believe the stock rubber strap is by Italian strap maker Bonetto Cinturini. I'd love to see Squale offer more strap choices and there are plenty of other straps in the Bonetto Cinturini range that would go well on the 50 atmos but it is near impossible to find retailers of their range. A bracelet would also make a nice addition, maybe in mesh (I have a wjean mesh on mine atm and it looks fantastic)

So, more straps please :-!


----------



## jbbusybee (Aug 1, 2008)

Hi Phil the straps are indeed by Bonetto, and super quality too. I am in touch with Bonetto so if there is enough interest etc etc.

Squale have a number of options they can offer now, including a choice of straps.

Mesh bracelets are available and we are talking about more customisation options too.

I just think the quality is superb, Phil did you know Squale have the PVD coating done by the same people who do Beretta guns in Italy?

If anyone is interested I have Squale catalogues I am happy to send out, or email, and Andrea has given me some Squale pen knives for people who purchase.


----------



## rockandrye (Jun 6, 2011)

Great information here, jbbusybee! I've been thinking about pairing the 50 Atmos with the rubber strap from the 101 Atmos, but would of course like to get one with the Squale logo on the deployant clasp. It would be nice to have other BC strap options for this watch, too. I think the BC 281 is a contender, but wish the BC 321 or 322 came in 20mm. Also eyeing the BC 325, it kind of has a Planet Ocean stitched rubber look to it.

I'd love to hear anything you could tell us about Squale production, and don't forget to take pics on your tour! I'd like to know what grade ETA is in the 50 Atmos, and what the real story is with the T markings on the dial. Thanks!


----------



## Phil_P (Jun 28, 2012)

Great information jbbusybee.

I have the 50 atmos in SS with black dial. I thought long and hard about the black pvd version, both with black and orange dials before going for the SS version.

I would be very interested in more straps, especially from BC. As you say their quality is superb. It seems to me we are crying out for a decent retailer of BC straps in the UK

As rockandrye mentions, the model 325 looks interesting. Ernie posted some straps here by JS Watch which look suspiciously like the BC 325:

https://www.watchuseek.com/f222/jav...ry-nice-interesting-rubber-straps-727317.html









I contacted JS Watch but they are priced at 109 Euros which I thought was way too expensive for a rubber strap.

But the black with orange stitching and orange with black stitching would both be a perfect match for the 50 atmos IMHO if they were sensibly priced. Complete with Squale logo would just be the icing on the cake.


----------



## E8ArmyDiver (Aug 7, 2009)

>


...
Stunning collection!Thanks for the great update,especially nice to know about the PVD provider.I REALLY miss my PVD/Orange dial but for my aging eyes the dial was just too small.


----------



## jbbusybee (Aug 1, 2008)

OK Squale fans, Italy is back from it's holidays, and I've just finished a great talk with Andrea of Squale. This is just a response to the questions I have been asked so far, but I'll keep you all updated as we go.

I will be visiting Squale again over the next few weeks and will be visiting the factory, hopefully then I can ask the watchmakers any technical questions you may have. I will take photographs.

We will be making the Squale rubber straps with the branded Squale deployments available for individual purchase, as I think I mentioned before these are very high quality and made in Italy.

There will be metal bracelets available for the 1521 and Tiger, both in stainless steel and PVD, I believe they will be in the mesh style with the Squale deployment.

Finally we are just finalising the Squale PDF catalogue, I am just waiting for the final version to arrive on email and then I will be happy to send.

There also will be more very interesting new developments coming soon!


----------



## rockandrye (Jun 6, 2011)

Super news! Thanks for the update. A 1521 mesh bracelet sounds like a winner. I'd also love to see some other rubber strap options for it.


----------



## vokotin (Jun 2, 2011)

I smell a price increase in the air...


----------



## watchyouwant.it (Aug 9, 2012)

Nice!


----------



## Hasaf (Nov 29, 2010)

I don't see the 1515 being well represented; so, here are a couple pictures of mine.
It has a 36mm case, 18mm lugs and an ETA Swiss 2872 automatic movement.


----------



## petersenjp (Jan 4, 2011)

My 1521-026 has been ordered. Can't wait!


----------



## jbbusybee (Aug 1, 2008)

http://www.pageandcooper.com/watch/squale/

Here at last the official Squale 1521 bracelets...at last.

They are gorgeous..

Lots of great Squale news on the way.


----------



## jswing (Dec 1, 2006)

jbbusybee said:


> Squale | Watches | Page And Cooper
> 
> Here at last the official Squale 1521 bracelets...at last.
> 
> ...


That looks nice,I may need to grab the pvd version for mine.


----------



## jbbusybee (Aug 1, 2008)

Just a heads up for everyone here. I am working with Squale on a very special editon 1521. There will be less than 10 pieces (there will be 10, but I want one!!) If anyone here is interested please let me know.


----------



## jbbusybee (Aug 1, 2008)

Hello All

As some of you may know, I've been helping Andrea Maggi of Squale compile a book telling the story of the Squale brand. My main task has been helping Andrea sort through many many boxes of interesting drawings, blue-prints, old adverts and photos from Squale's extensive archive.

Andrea is just arranging a trip to London next week, is there anyone who would like to meet with Andrea and I and see some of his watches and hear some of his stories?

If there is enough interest, I can arrange a meet, perhaps near SalonQP on Friday afternoon.


----------



## pk_diver (May 14, 2008)

Question for Squale: what about a bracelet different from the mesh available today? That will help Squale to meet general public's taste. Mesh it's nice but it's indeed a very particular style, while the stock wave rubber band is a little bit too technical in the day by day use. Squale is doing well expanding their sales-network, imho a more plain s/s bracelet would me much more appreciated by non-wis customers:









pic from www.squale.de


----------



## jbbusybee (Aug 1, 2008)

We've just got the new mesh bracelets in, and whilst I would have always said I didn't like them, after a week on my 2002, I love it.

I shall discuss with Andrea, I think the simple answer is that if enough people want it, it will be done.


----------



## rockandrye (Jun 6, 2011)

jbbusybee said:


> We've just got the new mesh bracelets in, and whilst I would have always said I didn't like them, after a week on my 2002, I love it.
> 
> I shall discuss with Andrea, I think the simple answer is that if enough people want it, it will be done.


JB - any chance that we'll see some more vintage designs from Squale? More in the mold of the 1521 design as opposed to the 2002? I really like that pic a couple of posts above of the vintage 101 atmos.


----------



## JFLUX13 (May 11, 2010)

I found the mesh bracelet perfectly suitable to the "classic" look of Squale timepieces, although I could certainly imagine how good these watches would look with a nice oyster or BoR bracelet. I definitely see a Squale being my next watch... with a mesh bracelet! ;-)


----------



## bigwatch13 (Aug 13, 2008)

jbbusybee said:


> Squale Watches | Watches | Page And Cooper
> 
> Here at last the official Squale 1521 bracelets...at last.
> 
> ...


----------



## David Woo (Feb 12, 2006)

jbbusybee said:


> I've been helping Andrea Maggi of Squale compile a book telling the story of the Squale brand.


wow, I'd love to get a copy of that book, hopefully it gets published.
Here's my sinn contribution to the thread, just had the movement serviced:


----------



## gr8sw (Jun 14, 2006)

a couple I like


----------



## Zacherl321 (Jul 7, 2010)

jbbusybee said:


> Hello All
> 
> As some of you may know, I've been helping Andrea Maggi of Squale compile a book telling the story of the Squale brand. My main task has been helping Andrea sort through many many boxes of interesting drawings, blue-prints, old adverts and photos from Squale's extensive archive.
> 
> ...


Would be great to see some pictures of Andreas' watches here. And some more info on the book would be very interesting


----------



## jbbusybee (Aug 1, 2008)

This is Charles Von Buren.

As you can see Charles and his family where very very active in the World of Scuba Diving, hence the development of Squale diving watches. There is much more to this tale, more will be revealed, but I had to share this.

If any of you are at SalonQP in London this Friday come and meet us and we will have lots archive things to show you.


----------



## bogi (Aug 26, 2011)

Can I join shark club 

Is 30ATM rating same as 300M? And now I need good mesh bracelet (18mm) where I can find good one?


----------



## JFLUX13 (May 11, 2010)

bogi said:


> Is 30ATM rating same as 300M? And now I need good mesh bracelet (18mm) where I can find good one?


Very nice timepiece! Congrats!

Indeed, 30 ATM (or atmosphere) is equivalent to a 300m depth rating.
Regarding the mesh bracelet, Squale is offering one that may or may not fit your watch, you'll have to ckeck. You can find it here or here. Otherwise, you can find a bunch of those 18mm mesh bracelets at Watchbandcenter.com. This German Webstore is very reliable and prices are reasonable.


----------



## malus65 (Apr 23, 2011)

Ik just discovered this thread... since half a year I own a medium sized 1515 in pvd. It seems that this is a original NOS from the seventies. I haven't seen it before.
Anyway, here it is:


Squale1 by Malus65, on Flickr


PDIMG_3585 by Malus65, on Flickr


PDIMG_3483 by Malus65, on Flickr

I really love this watch


----------



## jbbusybee (Aug 1, 2008)

Nice watch and lovely photos


----------



## Mr. Venz (Apr 20, 2011)

Indeed, very nice, Malus!

@jbbusybee:

Would you be that kind to give us a short summary from your meeting last friday?

Perhaps with some pictures?;-)

Best regards

By the way, those were two of my Squale; I let them go...


----------



## jbbusybee (Aug 1, 2008)

Thanks guys Friday gave us a chance to sit down and talk with some fellow dive watch enthusiasts in person which is a great treat for us too.

Ernie (Romers) came along with his charming wife too and it was really nice to meet him and hear his views, and we are just in discussions about formally coming on board WUS as a sponsor.

I just need finalise and confirm a couple of things with Andrea of Squale and I'll give you a through update of availability, technical specs, new ideas for the future and a limited edition.


----------



## Noodlefish (Mar 24, 2008)

I had the immense pleasure to meet Andrea Maggi, the owner of Squale, and jb at the SalonQP event in London on Friday. Andrea is working on a book that charts the history of Squale, and covers everything from the relationship with the von Buren family, to their sponsorship of freedivers such as the legendary Jacques Mayol, and early freediver Guiliana Treleani, who held the women's record until it was beaten by Patrizia Majorca in '88. I saw some wonderful photos, and some cool old adverts, many of which seemed to relish in Squale's screw-down crown! We had a good chat about all things Squale, including some of the other brands for whom von Buren made cases.

Andrea had brought a few prototypes and other oddities, including at least one that appears to have black diamonds on the bezel.


Jacques Mayol by Noodlefish, on Flickr

What you can't see in this photo, is that Mayol is holding a 76m tag - from his record-breaking dive in Japan. It seems that the von Buren / Squale connection was a lot closer than merely supplying watches.


Squale watches by Noodlefish, on Flickr

The one with the yellow bezel is a prototype...


Squale 50 Atmos by Noodlefish, on Flickr

Quite tempted by one of these new yellow straps! And the new mesh bracelets (including mesh sizing links) look rather good too...


Squale caseback by Noodlefish, on Flickr

Many thanks to Andrea for showing me some of the history behind these great brands.


----------



## jbbusybee (Aug 1, 2008)

Jacques Mayol is holding a Squale, and yes The Von Buren's where actually at most of these events in the 1960's and 70's. 

The Von Buren family where friends of many of these pioneering divers and Monique Von Buren herself, from her family's love of diving became a marine biologist. 

Photos of the diamond 2002 special editions will be taken this week, the yellow watch is a prototype with some updates and the lume dot at 12 o'clock protected by a crystal.

More info as soon as we have it.

Great to meet you too Noodlefish...


----------



## Mr. Venz (Apr 20, 2011)

Thank you very much for your efforts, gentlemen. 

So far, it sounds very interesting and I am very excited for more.


----------



## eaglestar (Dec 9, 2012)

Thanks for educating me about squale. I have the Eagle Star model and just love it. However, I need a new crystal and watch band. Any idea where I can get them replaced? Google was not helpful. Thanks.


----------



## Zacherl321 (Jul 7, 2010)

A little update on vintage Squale love...


----------



## tfinnan (Apr 9, 2009)

Zacherl321 said:


> A little update on vintage Squale love...
> 
> View attachment 900614
> 
> ...


----------



## Zacherl321 (Jul 7, 2010)

It's a SteveO 'The Beast' strap with black stitching.


----------



## Mr. Venz (Apr 20, 2011)

Gentlemen, are there any news about Squale we should know? ;-)


----------



## jbbusybee (Aug 1, 2008)

Lots and lots, I've just returned from Squale and have visited the production side and done a few video interviews......just finishing the production article with photos then I'll work on the videos.

Will get this up as soon as possible.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## achilles (Jan 6, 2009)

Are there any more updates on Squale? .... looks like the last update here was in Jan '13....;-)


----------



## jbbusybee (Aug 1, 2008)

Yes .....vey soon.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## Mr. Venz (Apr 20, 2011)

Jonathan, may I ask you again for some news?

Maybe a New bracelet or dials for the 1521?

Thank you and best regards,

Magnus


----------



## jbbusybee (Aug 1, 2008)

Soon I'll be there very soon, do you have any questions?


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## Mr. Venz (Apr 20, 2011)

Didn´t see your answer; I am sorry, Jonathan.

Yes, I´d like to know if there will be a new sort of bracelet apart the mesh bracelet for the 1521 and if there will be a dial with rectangular markers for the 1521 (like the 2002 has).

Thank you very much! 

Regards,

Magnus


----------



## sinner777 (Jan 13, 2013)

here is mine. Vintage one.


----------



## Boazman (Nov 16, 2010)

Hi There's a bloke i think he's in the USA selling the Squale diver's watches type style. And he tells the story complete story about Squale watches he's even been to meet curtain member's of squale watches and he's right into the brand & seems to know more about Squale watches than i have ever seen anybody else know. If you do a youtube search on squale watches your likely to find this bloke. Good Lucky. 
I
know its not much help but if you youtube this bloke & find him it will be well worth it let me give you the drum...... loll


----------



## Boazman (Nov 16, 2010)

Hi There's a bloke i think he's in the USA selling the Squale diver's watches type style. And he tells the story complete story about Squale watches he's even been to meet curtain member's of squale watches and he's right into the brand & seems to know more about Squale watches than i have ever seen anybody else know. If you do a youtube search on squale watches your likely to find this bloke. Good Lucky. 
I
know its not much help but if you youtube this bloke & find him it will be well worth it let me give you the drum...... loll


----------



## Mr. Venz (Apr 20, 2011)

Ok, it´s 6 months since our last update....;-)

So, are there any news about Squale?

I read/ saw something about a Squale Master with NOS- parts, if I didn´t get it wrong?!

Cheers

Magnus


----------



## Mr. Venz (Apr 20, 2011)

Really nothing?! 

Perhaps we have to wait until Baselworld is over:think:


----------



## jbbusybee (Aug 1, 2008)

Hi Marcus

Just waiting for the final 'pieces' of the story, then I'll make a post.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## jbbusybee (Aug 1, 2008)

Ok here is the latest news.

At last we have finally launched our Vintage Squale Master.

Squale Watches | Watches | Page And Cooper

This is a limited edition watch commissioned by us and based around just 60 original Master Bezels from the early 60's which we found at the Squale factory in 2012.

Apart from the bezel everything for this watch has been created just for this project, the cases, the crystal, the dial, the hands etc.

It's all Swiss made and there will be only 60 pieces (20 black, 20 silver and 20 blue) and of course it's a very cool and vintage 39mm size.

























I created two videos on the watch, one was filmed at Squale when we found the bezels in 2012 and one just a few days ago when we look at the finished watch.











The other new release is of course the New Squale Master. This replicates the original Master Bezel in a new 44mm watch, available in stainless steel or bronze.









The bezel is extremely costly to make being neither printed nor engraved, but with applied indices.

The first 300 pieces will be equipped with a ETA 2892-A2 with Dubois Depraz Power Reserve indicator and a date magnifier built into the movement. The movement is gilt finished, perlaged and has a unique Squale skeletonised rotor.

Worn and Wound have done a great preview here.

Introducing the Squale Master | watch reviews on worn&woundwatch reviews on worn&wound

In addition the 2002 has now been updated....or should I say backdated.

The ring holding the bezel is now hexagonal like the original Squale lugless cases, and the case itself is now brushed not polished.









All very exciting.


----------



## metalgear (Dec 10, 2013)

jbbusybee said:


> In addition the 2002 has now been updated....or should I say backdated.
> 
> The ring holding the bezel is now hexagonal like the original Squale lugless cases, and the case itself is now brushed not polished.
> 
> ...


yes indeed. Are they going to continue with the polished cases ? The curves on the old design really gets accentuated by those reflections:


----------



## Robotaz (Jan 18, 2012)

I have a 101 Atmos on the way from the factory, now.

I really hope it comes with the old bezel with the angled Bakelite and without the hexagonal shape.

If it comes brushed it will be returned. Brushed does not fit that watch at all IMO. The whole point is the polished case with the mesh. I can't imagine why it was changed. Bizarre if you ask me. It was perfect, other than the stupid hexagonal shape wasn't "vintage enough".


----------



## Comfortably numb (Nov 13, 2013)

Any other dimensions on the master such as lug to lug and thickness?


----------



## storer (Oct 11, 2012)




----------



## dunderogge (Jul 28, 2014)

Wonderful thread, very nice to get the history behind this brand.

To all you Squale-junkies out there, as I am thinking about buying a 1545 20 Atmos, commissioned by Gnomom Watches... 
Do you regard it as a "betrayal" to the great tradition of the brand to buy this watch?

Some say its a obvious homage to Rolex subs. Although, the design from the original 25 atmos in the 60s, looks pretty close to the 1545..


----------



## DR. NO (Nov 24, 2012)

This is a very interesting watch if it is indeed from the '60s. It's not likely that others were doing homages to the submariner that early. I'm wondering why it hasn't received much notice considering Squale's good name.


dunderogge said:


> Wonderful thread, very nice to get the history behind this brand.
> 
> To all you Squale-junkies out there, as I am thinking about buying a 1545 20 Atmos, commissioned by Gnomom Watches...
> Do you regard it as a "betrayal" to the great tradition of the brand to buy this watch?
> ...


----------



## douglasf13 (Aug 17, 2013)

DR. NO said:


> This is a very interesting watch if it is indeed from the '60s. It's not likely that others were doing homages to the submariner that early. I'm wondering why it hasn't received much notice considering Squale's good name.


Agreed. I think if people saw pics of the old Squales, they'd realize that the Atmos 20/Y1545 watches aren't really Sub/Tudor homages, as Anders at Gnomon was just explaining to me. I was just telling Anders that I think the problem is the flat sapphire with the cyclops on many of the models thrusts the watches into the Sub homage spotlight. I removed the cyclops on my DLC Atmos 20.

I just ordered a Maxi dial Atmos 20, but I'm going to try and get a domed, cyclops-less crystal to replace the original crystal, and that will make it look much more like the '60s Atmos 25. Suddenly, I like the tiny pip on the Atmos 20 bezel insert, since it's closer to the original '60s version apparently having no pip. Here are some more vintage Squale pics (Anders provided the first pic) with the Sub-looking case, including the case the Squale made for Blancpain in the last '70s. I saw one of those Blancpain Squales with the "sub" case shape selling for around $6500 recently:


----------



## Triggaaar (Apr 29, 2016)

Do Squale do any manufacturing themselves any more, or are they essentially a design team who outsource the work?

If they do do any manufacturing, which bits do they do in their own exclusive factories, and where?

Thanks


----------



## Triggaaar (Apr 29, 2016)

Triggaaar said:


> Do Squale do any manufacturing themselves any more, or are they essentially a design team who outsource the work?
> 
> If they do do any manufacturing, which bits do they do in their own exclusive factories, and where?
> 
> Thanks


Surely someone here must know.


----------



## Robotaz (Jan 18, 2012)

Look at their advertising and, in my opinion, crumbling dealer network. It looks like to me that they are a marketing company with loose control over a contractor.


----------



## Llumley (May 8, 2015)

Great info in this thread! Love me a squale!


----------



## Morrison9155 (Jul 22, 2015)

I've decided this company is crap. I have received two watches in less that a month. One had a winding mechanism issue and one had a clutch that was damaged and every time the crown is wound it moved the oscillating weight in the automatic mechanism. This company is 0 for 2 for me and i'm pretty fed up with what is going on right now.. I will be upset if i do not receive my money back.


----------



## Robotaz (Jan 18, 2012)

Morrison9155 said:


> I've decided this company is crap. I have received two watches in less that a month. One had a winding mechanism issue and one had a clutch that was damaged and every time the crown is wound it moved the oscillating weight in the automatic mechanism. This company is 0 for 2 for me and i'm pretty fed up with what is going on right now.. I will be upset if i do not receive my money back.


The company as a whole has terrible support. Your outcome will depend on the dealer.


----------



## Naej (Aug 6, 2016)

Just bought this new Squale 101 ATM yesterday, I have had many Squales before and I've never had a problem. This one has black hands instead of the Orange and White.... i prefer the black ones, like on the 50 ATM. Cheers


----------



## Diablos88 (Sep 14, 2016)

Had a 1545 Militare that I really liked, although I ultimately sold it because I couldn't pull off the homage.


----------



## miniman_78 (Dec 15, 2012)

douglasf13 said:


> DR. NO said:
> 
> 
> > This is a very interesting watch if it is indeed from the '60s. It's not likely that others were doing homages to the submariner that early. I'm wondering why it hasn't received much notice considering Squale's good name.
> ...


Hi guy's, going to revive this tread a bit.
I've been looking for some info about the 60's "sub" Y1545 25 atmos but it seems very little information is around. Are these early ones that rare? 
When I googled it I only came across a Squale Blancpain 55f and a SA Blandford with y1545 case but different dial.

What are these original (double branded) 25 atmos worth these days?


----------



## miniman_78 (Dec 15, 2012)

Does someone know how to date a vintage Y.1545 automatic by the number between the lugs?


----------



## Papichulo (Dec 24, 2010)

Yep, I just resurrected an awesome thread. If you have not read the history of Squale before, do not hesitate. Back in 2012 when I purchased my first Squale I remember reading this. 

Cheers


----------

